# Iowa Spring GTG



## Homelite410 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, I really enjoyed the GTG that Mitch and Mark put on in November and would like to return the favor and host a spring GTG. I was thinking April 30 at my residence in Belle Plaine. I have not worked out all of the details but was thinking about a potluck lunch and we do have room to camp if anyone is interested. Please let me know what you think..


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd be interested, don't think Susan has any plans for me that far out. JR


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely a possibility. Maybe I'll finally getting around to getting that XL2 running. :msp_laugh:


----------



## promac850 (Feb 17, 2011)

Would love to come, will try to make it. (college, lol)


----------



## mweba (Feb 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> Definitely a possibility. Maybe I'll finally getting around to getting that XL2 running. :msp_laugh:


 
Then what would you do?

I will be there.


----------



## Thorcw (Feb 17, 2011)

mweba said:


> Then what would you do?
> 
> I will be there.


 
I shall try to make it


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

mweba said:


> Then what would you do?


 
I'm sure Mark has a saw or two I could break.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2011)

I will mark it on the calendar and try to avoid having to leave the country.

SP118, SP125 (x2), BP-1, SP-105; Wendell it could be a $2000 saw day!

Mark


----------



## mweba (Feb 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm sure Mark has a saw or two I could break.


 
More than welcome to break mine as well


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I will mark it on the calendar and try to avoid having to leave the country.
> 
> SP118, SP125 (x2), BP-1, SP-105; Wendell it could be a $2000 saw day!
> 
> Mark


 
I don't know if I've ever run the BP-1 or the SP-105.

I do guarantee I'm never touching the manual oiler on the 118 ever again!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> I don't know if I've ever run the BP-1 or the SP-105.
> 
> I do guarantee I'm never touching the manual oiler on the 118 ever again!


 
Its for the best, Captain Clumsy. Where is Belle Plaine, IA? In MN, its about 25 minutes from here.


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

You haven't figured out how to use Google yet?


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

You live near near Belle Plaine, MN? Spent many summers there at the EH Rally.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> You live near near Belle Plaine, MN? Spent many summers there at the EH Rally.


 
I thought a guy from IA would tell without having to Google, thanks for nothing. 
Whats the EH ralley, Excelsior Henderson? Your youth was a long time before they started then went belly up. Mention EH up there now, be prepared to duck, son.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Been to Grundy Center a couple of times. May have another saw to pick up from thataway anyways.


----------



## wendell (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep, Excelsior Henderson. Best bike I've ever ridden by far. They made a fantastic bike, just caught up in a couple of bad decisions and some really bad luck with the financial markets.


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't Belle Plaine still under water in April?
I'll try to make this one.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 18, 2011)

Belle Plaine is about 45 miles south of Waterloo, Grundy Center is about 25 miles west/south of Waterloo.

To get to Grundy Center from MN you must pass through Dike, let me know when you are coming by and I'll prepare a warm yellow and black welcome.

Mark


----------



## belgian (Feb 18, 2011)

I was looking for Iowa on the local road map....no luck ...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Feb 18, 2011)

belgian said:


> I was looking for Iowa on the local road map....no luck ...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
One of these days.............Mark and I will convince you to make the trek.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 18, 2011)

*Finally !!*

After taking a month long break there is finally something worth posting about. I will put the GTG on my calendar. It will all depend on the weather. This will be the closest one to home that there has been.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im glad to see all the buzz, I have a few friends that are not on AS and they wanna see all the saws!! I got some new additions to show off too!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 18, 2011)

Now I have a deadline for the new projects!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 18, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Now I have a deadline for the new projects!


 
Oh boy me too!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 18, 2011)

*Belle Plaine....that's not too far from me!......wait....take another look!*



8433jeff said:


> Its for the best, Captain Clumsy. Where is Belle Plaine, IA? In MN, its about 25 minutes from here.


 
When Belle Plaine was mentioned I went "Oh cool!".....then I remembered that the OP was from Iowa....and then looked and found out that BP is in Iowa too.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get there in about 5 hours, or sooner if you drive faster.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 18, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> You can get there in about 5 hours, or sooner if you drive faster.


 
Are you talking about exceeding legal speed limits? I know the state cops here are quite lenient about the 70 mph highway speed limit... you can get away with 80-85, depending on traffic and weather, of course. No, I don't go that fast on a regular basis.


----------



## woodcutter69 (Feb 18, 2011)

this would be the closest gtg to me so I think i better make it. I can bring a camper and chainsaws. i think i am about 3 hrs away.


----------



## mweba (Feb 18, 2011)

woodcutter69 said:


> this would be the closest gtg to me so I think i better make it. I can bring a camper and chainsaws. i think i am about 3 hrs away.


 
Yup that would be about right. Swing up north and we can bang out that 372 on the way.


----------



## mweba (Feb 18, 2011)

What ya thinkin, Mike?


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 18, 2011)

mweba said:


> What ya thinkin, Mike?


 
LMAO!!! I'm thinkin....


----------



## belgian (Feb 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> One of these days.............Mark and I will convince you to make the trek.


 
Only if I can steal a BP-1 somewhere in the neighbourhood...


----------



## mweba (Feb 19, 2011)

belgian said:


> Only if I can steal a BP-1 somewhere in the neighbourhood...


 
Well if thats all................


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 19, 2011)

Might b able to make this one


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 19, 2011)

How far is Belle Plain from Des Moines.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 19, 2011)

belgian said:


> Only if I can steal a BP-1 somewhere in the neighbourhood...



I'll be in your neck of the woods in a few weeks, and I would definitely take a few Chimay's over a MS361 any day.


----------



## belgian (Feb 19, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods in a few weeks, and I would definitely take a few Chimay's over a MS361 any day.



Nice to hear ! If it's possible for you, you are welcome to visit my place... I always have a decent stock of belgian refreshments in my basement. 
Chimay is good stuff, but there are plenty of others brands to taste from :msp_smile:.
Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 19, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How far is Belle Plain from Des Moines.


 
88 miles or bout 1.5 hrs


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 19, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> LMAO!!! I'm thinkin....


 
Me too, only 6hrs or so. 

Also thinking how many old green junks can the trunk of a Taurus hold?


----------



## mweba (Feb 19, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Me too, only 6hrs or so.
> 
> Also thinking how many old green junks can the trunk of a Taurus hold?


 
Always strap a pallet to the roof......


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Me too, only 6hrs or so.
> 
> Also thinking how many old green junks can the trunk of a Taurus hold?


 
Fold the seat down, about 3 1/2 hrs from Chitcago. OK maybe 4.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Fold the seat down, about 3 1/2 hrs from Chitcago. OK maybe 4.


 
Well thats great but I don't live in Chicago, thats about 1 1/2 hrs from me. :msp_biggrin:

I thought about folding the rear seat down but that means the beer cooler would have to ride shotgun in the front seat. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 19, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> 88 miles or bout 1.5 hrs


 
Are you riding bicycle? I can get to Iowa City in that time.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well thats great but I don't live in Chicago, thats about 1 1/2 hrs from me. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I thought about folding the rear seat down but that means the beer cooler would have to ride shotgun in the front seat. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Slide the front seat all the way forward, it'll sit right behind there, and you can cover it with a jacket if it needs "shade".:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well thats great but I don't live in Chicago, thats about 1 1/2 hrs from me. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I thought about folding the rear seat down but that means the beer cooler would have to ride shotgun in the front seat. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Btw, Seans was about eight hours. Shut up and drive!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Btw, Seans was about eight hours. Shut up and drive!:msp_tongue:


 
I would love to do just that but I doubt I can make it, as I might be going south around the same time. 

Sure wish I could hit more of them.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 20, 2011)

Subscribed. We'll have to see how it plays out, might make it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was thinking about providing lunch for us all and put a donation can at the end of the table.. I am looking for suggestions for food. Let me know what you think..


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2011)

Certainly sounds like a plan Mike.

For some, a GTG is like a family pot luck and it gives them a chance to show off one of their signature dishes. For others the eating portion is rather inconsequential. 

If you want to and are able to put some food on the table no one will turn it down. Just don't feel like you have to provide anything fancy for a bunch of wannbe lumberjacks and sawyers.

I will plan on bringing a large cooler with water and soft drinks in any case.

Mark


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 21, 2011)

Subscribe.


----------



## wendell (Feb 21, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Subscribe.


 
WHAT?!? After talking down others on your AR/OK/etc. thread, now you are going to subscribe?


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2011)

*Iowa GTG*

Belle Plaine would not be too far from me and I have never been to a GTG. Will be watching for more details!


----------



## Diesel nut (Feb 21, 2011)

Sure would like to go. Have to see if we're not in the field or not.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 27, 2011)

Diesel nut said:


> Sure would like to go. Have to see if we're not in the field or not.


 
That is going to be the key. We could be just starting or near done. May not even be started yet as every spring is different . We have planted corn from April 20 through Fathers Day.

Bill


----------



## Strelnikov (Feb 27, 2011)

I went to college at Iowa State in Ames, a long time ago but I seem to remember the "Belle Plaine/What Cheer" exit on I-80. A town named What Cheer tends to stick in your memory even after so many years - and Belle Plaine also by association with it.

BTW I never made the trek to What Cheer to find out what it was that made the people so happy. Or Belle Plaine either for that matter. But I sure was curious.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 27, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Subscribed. We'll have to see how it plays out, might make it.


 
Ditto!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 3, 2011)

I drove through Dike on Tuesday with my windows down but didn't here any old Macs running so I just kept going.


----------



## mweba (Mar 3, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I drove through Dike on Tuesday with my windows down but didn't here any old Macs running so I just kept going.


 
You do still have my cell, do you not? Hit us up next time sir.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 3, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I drove through Dike on Tuesday with my windows down but didn't here any old Macs running so I just kept going.


 
You had to be lost.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 14, 2011)

*Bump*

Is still set for April 30th?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, April 30 is a go. I got a couple logs lined up so far and will have more as the time draws closer. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know as this is my first time hosting a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a saw that should be good and broke in by that time. He He He.


----------



## struggle (Mar 17, 2011)

I really want to make this but it is a long shot and around four hours for me to drive. Do have friends in State center.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> WHAT?!? After talking down others on your AR/OK/etc. thread, now you are going to subscribe?
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sorry I hadn't read this thread in a while. :hmm3grin2orange: I had to reread the other thread, I had no idea what you were talking about. I then found it and we did get to having a little fun, we were just playing because we know everyone is reading it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 17, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I have a saw that should be good and broke in by that time. He He He.



I told Eric he better not make yours faster than mine!



struggle said:


> I really want to make this but it is a long shot and around four hours for me to drive. Do have friends in State center.



4 hours?!? I wish it were that close! :msp_scared: :msp_biggrin:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry I hadn't read this thread in a while. :hmm3grin2orange: I had to reread the other thread, I had no idea what you were talking about. I then found it and we did get to having a little fun, we were just playing because we know everyone is reading it. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh, I know it was all in fun!


----------



## struggle (Mar 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> I told Eric he better not make yours faster than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can justify the drive but convincing my wife that I should go drive four hours to run a chainsaw is sometimes a difficult concept for a woman to understand:msp_unsure:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> I can justify the drive but convincing my wife that I should go drive four hours to run a chainsaw is sometimes a difficult concept for a woman to understand:msp_unsure:


 
 I will second that!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> I can justify the drive but convincing my wife that I should go drive four hours to run a chainsaw is sometimes a difficult concept for a woman to understand:msp_unsure:


 
You have to speak their language. Explain to her that there is a Coach outlet store near by where you are going and if she doesn't give you any grief about the trip she just may get a present from there.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> I can justify the drive but convincing my wife that I should go drive four hours to run a chainsaw is sometimes a difficult concept for a woman to understand:msp_unsure:


 
I found out if you start drinkin early enough you don't have to run a chainsaw! Prolly had more fun just watchin other guys run mine.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> I really want to make this but it is a long shot and around four hours for me to drive. Do have friends in State center.


 
Where do you live in IA thats four hours away? Gotta be west river bank property.


----------



## wendell (Mar 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> I can justify the drive but convincing my wife that I should go drive four hours to run a chainsaw is sometimes a difficult concept for a woman to understand:msp_unsure:


 
That's odd. I don't have that problem. Mine's always trying to get me to leave. :hmm3grin2orange:

Hmmm, maybe I should go to the OK/AR GTG!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> That's odd. I don't have that problem. Mine's always trying to get me to leave. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I should go to the OK/AR GTG!


 
We understand her pain.:smile2:


----------



## struggle (Mar 17, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Where do you live in IA thats four hours away? Gotta be west river bank property.



Sioux city area. I think it is something like 180 miles when I googled it. Maybe I figured it wrong. I did drive to Perry this winter to just ride a bike 23 miles (BRR ride) so this is really not out of line for me:msp_tongue:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> I told Eric he better not make yours faster than mine!
> 
> !


I guess I better get to sharpening then!:hmm3grin2orange:



struggle said:


> Sioux city area. I think it is something like 180 miles when I googled it. Maybe I figured it wrong. I did drive to Perry this winter to just ride a bike 23 miles (BRR ride) so this is really not out of line for me:msp_tongue:



Heavy Fuel and I have 311 miles one way with the shortest route!


----------



## wendell (Mar 17, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes, April 30 is a go. I got a couple logs lined up so far and will have more as the time draws closer. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know as this is my first time hosting a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Someone who has hosted can probably tell you more but mostly, you just want to have a variety of woods, some BIG stuff for the big saws, some medium and ideally, some cants for racing and a way to support them off the ground.


----------



## TALLGUY (Mar 19, 2011)

I am checking my schedule to see if I can attend. I had a good time last year when Mitch hosted. It is a long drive from Sux land but what better to do on a spring morning.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 27, 2011)

Homelite 410 just where around Belle Plaine are you? Is the plan still the same ( April 30 ). Looking forward to attending my first GTG. Besides saws what do I need to bring?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 28, 2011)

7588 Hwy 21, Belle Plaine, IA 52208 is the address. We are on Highway 21, 2 miles North of Belle Plaine, and 3 miles South of Hwy 30, and located on the East side of the road just North of Vet clinic. We are having a pot luck type dinner around noon so please bring something to share.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a good saturday, I headed over to Ronaldos place and along with his brother we built 3 sets of saw bucks for race cants and dropped a widowmaker of a maple for the gtg. I've got a big cotton wood and Ronaldo has a couple hard dry oak logs to bring over. Looks like all is shaping up well for wood, now just to find some time to get chains sharp ans saws ready will be the next thing. Thanks to Ron and your brother for all the help..


----------



## wampum (Apr 4, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes, April 30 is a go. I got a couple logs lined up so far and will have more as the time draws closer. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know as this is my first time hosting a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I just hosted a GTG a couple of weeks ago. I will tell you some of the things I did. We had about 50 folks attend,I am on a septic and well so I rented a port-a-john. I see you have built saw bucks. I had 17 sassafras logs all 6 feet long and about 10 to 12 inches in dia. Any good soft wood will do. Every log got made into cookies. My neighbor brought his skid loader over which made it easier to move the logs to the buck.
I had 2 tents ready to put up if the weather changed to rain(thankfully not needed) A fire was going all day,for heat and burn cookies.
We made around 125 hot dogs,20 pounds of potato salad and a large roaster of baked beans. Pop (soda) was available all day as was coffee. I had several dozen donuts for the morning. We ate on my back porch,so I had tables set up with paper plates cups Exc. 
One member contacted several sponsors,the sponsors were great,I believe we gave away well over $400 in gifts. It was chilly so I had kerosene heaters on the porch(hopefully you will not need them.
Hope this helps you. I will make this a sticky until it is over so you guys will not have to look for it.

P.S. some brought pot luck,so we had plenty of food,Thanks Dave


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2011)

wampum said:


> Hope this helps you. I will make this a sticky until it is over so you guys will not have to look for it.


 
Thank you for making this a sticky I was afraid it would get lost. I dont expect quite that many people but thank you for the advice. I had been expecting about 25-30 people and was going to have about 15 to 20 logs from 10 to 30 inches across along with race cants and so on. The sponsor idea is real cool but I am running out of time to get that established. How did you go about handing out the prizes and what all did you get from the sponsors?


----------



## wampum (Apr 4, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you for making this a sticky I was afraid it would get lost. I dont expect quite that many people but thank you for the advice. I had been expecting about 25-30 people and was going to have about 15 to 20 logs from 10 to 30 inches across along with race cants and so on. The sponsor idea is real cool but I am running out of time to get that established. How did you go about handing out the prizes and what all did you get from the sponsors?


 
We had everyone put their name on a piece of paper and put them all in a container. Then we took an item to be given away and announced it,then pulled a name out. The name did not go back in until all had received a gift. We also had ma-be 10 items that only certain folks could use. Like a heavy duty air filter for a 7900,we told them that if their number was pulled they could have their choice between any of the 10 items or the item announced. 

epicklein22 got the gifts(I am sure he would tell you how he went about it if you PMed him)He got gifts from Bailey's,Pinnacle Arborist Supply,and Tree Stuff. We got saw parts, Chains,ear plugs,hats,gloves,ear muffs and so on. I am sure there was over $400 in retail value.Ma-be one of the other guys would try to get the give aways for you.
I wanted to have this GTG so it was on me. However some suggested a 50\50 raffle,I chose not to but it does get expensive. If I ever have another I may have a saw raffle or a 50\50 to help with expenses. 
These are just things we did,I hope folks from other GTG's chime in to help you out. The main thing is have fun and be safe.One thing I may do if we have another is name tags. I really am bad when it comes to names. A tag with a user name and real name would have been nice.Hope this helps you, Dave


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 5, 2011)

I had one last week. 

In office supply section at walmart there is raffle tickets double row. I think there is 2000 on a roll $7.00 after each member signs in (so you have everyones name) give them a ticket. 

Besides what we got from sponsors some members put us saws, bars, chain. Just anything a member didn't need or want anymore. It was a good time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 5, 2011)

I changed my mind PM me your mailing address and I'll send you enough tickets to cover your GTG.

Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is our GTG thread Pics starts on Page 106 and goes on for quite a few pages but you can get an idea how we set it up.

I sprang for the portabe bathrooms, not a have to but was nice. If there is not a house close enough it made the wives happy $120.00 for Sat and Sun.

Wood, we went through two pickup loads of wood big rounds not split, besides the cookies we were putting in the fire.  Everyone loves standing around the fire talking ####.

Edit: I'll keep adding till I remember everything.
A nice vice mounted sturdy is a big hit as well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 10, 2011)

Hasn't been a post here for 4 or 5 days. You guys must be busy fixing saws and sharpening chains. I would like to come up. But I m not sure work schedual is going to let it fly.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking at the calendar again I realize I have to be in Cincinnati on Sunday, 1 May. I will attend but probably won't be able to bring a whole trailer load of saw unless one or both of the boys come as well to bring it back home again.

I will bring a few interesting saws, BP-1, SP118, SP125 (or two), 1-85, others by request.

I will leave Belle Plaine headed east...

Mark


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2011)

I can sure pull a trailer back for you.


----------



## struggle (Apr 10, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Looking at the calendar again I realize I have to be in Cincinnati on Sunday, 1 May. I will attend but probably won't be able to bring a whole trailer load of saw unless one or both of the boys come as well to bring it back home again.
> 
> I will bring a few interesting saws, BP-1, SP118, SP125 (or two), 1-85, others by request.
> 
> ...



If I make it I would be most interested in seeing the SP125 run as I really doubt mine will be up and going by then. At least I could have an idea of what it should be like when it is running


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2011)

5 1/2 hour ride from here, if I get off work at 11, sleep till 6, I'll be there by noon. No guarantees yet, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> 5 1/2 hour ride from here, if I get off work at 11, sleep till 6, I'll be there by noon. No guarantees yet, but I'm gonna try.


 
Just sleep in the truck on the way down!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 11, 2011)

I-35 is pretty straight...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2011)

Everything is shaping up nicely, I have a variety of wood and and log sizes already home and gonna get some more this week. My hats off to Ron and Mark for getting the big cotton wood home and look forward to working with you again this friday. I do have one request for Mr McCulloch, please bring the super 33 or 35. I would like to see the first saw that my dad ran so long ago..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure is quiet on this thread I am guessing you all are building saws to bring?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2011)

Just tryinig to keep my nose above water (figuratively, not literally), unbelievable schedule since the end of February...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2011)

I understand how you mean. That will be May for me, we have stuff going on every weekend in May.


----------



## rheima (Apr 18, 2011)

*Iowa GTG*

I will try to make it too.I am heimannm's older brother and our affliction seems to run pretty deep in this family. I am up to 49 saws now and always looking for the next one.



Ray


----------



## mweba (Apr 18, 2011)

rheima said:


> I will try to make it too.I am heimannm's older brother and our affliction seems to run pretty deep in this family. I am up to 49 saws now and always looking for the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


 
Good to hear, hope to see you again, Ray.

This GTG is going to look like the Million McCulloch March!


----------



## xrayman (Apr 18, 2011)

I will try to make it. It's only 45 minutes from me so shouldn't be that hard to get away for awhile.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2011)

> =This GTG is going to look like the Million McCulloch March!


 
Maybe between Mitch and I we can put some Homelite red in that line of yellow saws!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 19, 2011)

Why?

Mark


----------



## struggle (Apr 19, 2011)

When I started with this picking up saws a short while ago I kind of frowned on the yellow saws as I unknowingly kind of related them to the box store saws of recent years. 

I am converted though and me likey yellow saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Apr 19, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Why?
> 
> Mark


 
To make the Macs look fast of course....


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> To make the Macs look fast of course....


 
I hope that will be the case, as it is on the home field for them.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wanted to tell everyone that I will have a swap trailer there for those of you who have some stuff to sell or trade. I will not limit the swap to saw stuff only so tools and parts and such is welcome. I hope that someone will find this helpful in their search for what they need.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 21, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Why?
> 
> Mark


 
Seriously Mark, That is a low blow Really


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2011)

Seems like the thread has gone dead again


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2011)

We're just waiting to see if you are going to make it!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> We're just waiting to see if you are going to make it!


 
And how to travel, maybe I should detail the canoe.

Any crops in thataway?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 24, 2011)

Extended forecast for Saturday is calling for rain,but just too far out to be trusting a forecast.
A day just like today would be GREAT-we had 60 degrees,a light breeze and partial sunshine.I am praying now for good weather on Saturday and trying to get things ready to go!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 24, 2011)

I am planning to be there with a few vintage McCulloch saws.

I think I will bring the SP125, BP-1, 1-72 (new acquisition), 1-85 (best sounding saw ever), maybe a few more.

I will have to leave early as I will be driving on to the East, I have to be in Cincinnatti, OH on Sunday morning.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2011)

Calm down Ron, they usually change the forecast 4 times by then anyway. Everything is shaping up nicely and I just hope that I have enough logs to cut..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just was curious to some numbers so could I get a head real quick?


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2011)

You can count me in... rain or shine.


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope to be there.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Calm down Ron, they usually change the forecast 4 times by then anyway. Everything is shaping up nicely and I just hope that I have enough logs to cut..


 
More importantly, do you have a really big tent? :msp_rolleyes:

Unless there is an Act of God, I will be there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wendell, Is the little Homelite feeling better by now?


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2011)

No, I haven't touched it since mweba's. Keep meaning to pick up that duck billed valve but other projects keep getting in the way.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 26, 2011)

I am 90% sure that I think I am coming, Wendell whats your part #, I have some of the little green ones.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2011)

I have no idea. Our host just told me to pick one up. It is for an XL2.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 27, 2011)

Still on the fence on this one. It depends a lot more on weather up here than down there. Right now, it looks to be too wet to get any field work done Saturday, but if the weather guessers change their mind and it is dry enough to run this weekend, I won't be down.

Sure not opposed to a road trip if there's nothing to do up here though!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like me and Heavy fuel will probably be down. Still up in the air on when and how though.


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there a set time for this event to start?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2011)

I am planning to be there, and my older brother Ray as well. 

I think my boys (Jeff and Josh) have a tree job lined up in town that day. Not bad if you think about it, I will be at the GTG and yet my wood pile will grow...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2011)

struggle said:


> Is there a set time for this event to start?


 
Come when you like but coffee pot will be on at 7 ish and Ron will be bringing fresh rolls.


----------



## mweba (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Mike, Google has a street view of your property. Looks like there are a couple rough looking trees we could remove for ya.


You usually park the minivan in the yard LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2011)

Usually we park in the garage lol, but maybe nexy year we could take that big nasty one off the south side of the driveway for the gtg! Now that would be fun. We moved in June 20 of 09 and we had a storm in July that took a 2 footer off to the Northeast, landed just between the barn and garage.. Good ole super XL took care of that one.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm on plan C on Sat, no sawin or farmin, at least in the morning. Got to work today and had OT posted for Sat. Not that I mind the money, but it always seems to happen when I have better things to do...wait that's most everything!


----------



## longbar (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone coming through the Rochester area to go to the GTG???? I have gas money and saws and ummm....well thats all I have


----------



## longbar (Apr 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> Anyone coming through the Rochester area to go to the GTG???? I have gas money and saws and ummm....well thats all I have


 
Thanks to our Grantsburg brothers Im there!!!


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2011)

You better have your new to you Jonsered!


----------



## longbar (Apr 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> You better have your new to you Jonsered!


 
Oh Yeah!!!!!

Just got my Jonny 801 runnin so shes commin too!!!!


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry guys. Too much on my plate this weekend. Not gonna make it. Have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 29, 2011)

Word has it WetGunPowder and the Dolmar goodie man are sending a few things down, just not sure how much will make it all the way there.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't know how many saws its gonna take to cut up that wood but I sure do know how many I'm gonna use....


----------



## longbar (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone want a mac 33 project?


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> Anyone want a mac 33 project?


 
Yes but I'm sure it would find a better home with another member or two at the GTG LOL


----------



## longbar (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes but I'm sure it would find a better home with another member or two at the GTG LOL


 
Crap that means I need to somehow fit it in the truck!!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> Crap that means I need to somehow fit it in the truck!!!
> 
> It can ride botch.
> 
> ...


----------



## xrayman (Apr 29, 2011)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it down tomorrow, just gotta call on a tree job they want done first thing in the AM and might have to go do some welding in the afternoon. Might make a road trip for a beer if i get the welding done early.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> longbar said:
> 
> 
> > Crap that means I need to somehow fit it in the truck!!!
> ...


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have an extra used one with.
> ...


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> grandpatractor said:
> 
> 
> > Extra special grind? This has to be fair sir :msp_wink:
> ...


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 29, 2011)

Saws are all loaded up and ready to go. I better try to get a few winks . We'll be getting up pretty early. Less traffic that way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to Mark H., I will have a Mac 1-50 to put in the wood tomorrow! 

At the Golden Door Motel in beautiful downtown Traer, getting psyched up for tomorrow!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> Thanks to Mark H., I will have a Mac 1-50 to put in the wood tomorrow!
> 
> At the Golden Door Motel in beautiful downtown Traer, getting psyched up for tomorrow!!


 
Frewww...Be happy you didn't stay at the Golden Falls Motel


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2011)

No internet access for homelite 410 at home. So I'm posting for him. We have 13 cutting stations set up with more logs if needed. Coffee and donuts will be ready around 7:00am. Don't let a little rain scare you away! 

Looking forward to tomorrow!
Ron


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2011)

Gosh I am only bringing three running saws:msp_scared:

You guys going to share:hmm3grin2orange:

I am leaving at 3AM to get to this:msp_scared:

Hope I can stay awake. 

Oh and I am also bringing the in the box SP125 in case there is a rain delay and enough parts show up it can maybe go back together:bang: need oil tank gaskets and pump gaskets........


----------



## heimannm (Apr 29, 2011)

If I remember correctly, I have two SP125's, Super 797, 1-85, 1-72, BP-1, an old Mono for Ray, and my PM700 truck saw.

I may try to send a few home with Mitch so I don't have to carry them all to Cincinnati and back again.

See everyone in the morning, and I will have an ample supply of soft drinks for everyone...

Mark


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know exactly when I'm going to get there, but I'm bringing just 3 saws with. I've been working on an chicken coop that I'm making into a cabin on the river. I'm bringing some ham sandwich fixings and 25 of the best cinnamon rolls that you ever tasted. While working on the cabin I found a great old Homelite tin sign that had been used to keep the back wall from falling out. It was cut in two and then some, but the picture of the saw is still intact and in pretty good shape. I will bring it if we have a fall GTG. See you when I get there. JR


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Word has it WetGunPowder and the Dolmar goodie man are sending a few things down, just not sure how much will make it all the way there.


 
GPt was given 24 T-shirts and 18 caps. Make sure Jon did not lift any of them!!!! I think Heavy's family all ready have a new wardrobe-seems they all got something at the open house!!! 

Have Fun today

Be Safe

Take and post lots of pics!!!

WGP


----------



## wendell (Apr 30, 2011)

Weather is good. See you all in a few!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 30, 2011)

We had a great time. Weather was passable and the people were as always great. Mike did a great job of preparation along with some neighbors. Many pictures were taken and others will be posting soon I'm sure. JR


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

As always, some of the best people hang on this site. We had a great time. Mike and Ron did an excellent job of set up. Kudos.

Pics and vid are loading.


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

The set up.







Mike losing a race to his father.


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

Couple saw walk around vids.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wI7HnuE2PhA?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wI7HnuE2PhA?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

YouTube - GTG walk around

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2MQJn0Afpk?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2MQJn0Afpk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

YouTube - 100 4653

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vY0NSnobJKE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vY0NSnobJKE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

YouTube - 100 4654

Many more on my channel.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like a great time - glad the weather held for you!

Philbert


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandpatractor 7900 by EC






Struggle running 125






Grandpatractor running Wendalls 2171 by mdavlee







The damage by halftime


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

Longbar running my 540






Group photo. This is not all of us but most.






Wendal supervising






Will post more later. I took 179 pics and it will take me a bit to sort them.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 30, 2011)

We'll see if this internet connection will hold up.

Jeff and Jim looking over a few. Jim came up from Missouri, Jeff came down from Minnesota.






Jim brought a few interesting saws - member on AS but doesn't post, just watches us.















Longbar followed JD and Jon (Grandpatractor and Heavy Fuel) down but somehow that McCulloch 35 he brought with the full wrap handle made it into my collection to take home. I also added a 3-10 DSP with the McCulloch carburetor today, as if I needed another project...





Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Found lurking in the back of Longbar's truck





JD, JR, and Jon assessing the situation





Host Homelite410 (Great job Mike and Ronaldo getting this ready) invited his friend Mike, local repair shop owner. That McCulloch 35 was a runner!





Host Mike (Homelite410) is a very creative guy










Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Wendell stopped by my place Friday afternoon, we got the 1-50 to run after a fashion, then he had to help me get the garden planted...





Ronaldo (left) and his brother Mark. I think Mweba was lusting after the Poulan 5200's dressed up like Craftsman saws.










Longbar, Jon (Heavy Fuel), Mitch (Mweba), and Jeff. Mitch knows what to do with a little Stihl - give it to somebody!





A few Mitch decided to keep





Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

JR only brought two saws, looks like they came straight from work





Another photo of the set up, again Mike (Homelite 410) and Ronaldo did a great job of getting set up for this event.





Not For Good - donated by a local sawmill





The photo doesn't really bring out the purple discoloration in this wood but it was suprisingly tough to cut.





And to test your saws mettle, a 24" diameter mulberry log.





Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Mitch making the chips fly with the Dolmar, we decided the 3/8 chain on this one was just a bit much.





Ronaldo gives the 346XP a go, very nice feel to this saw and quick rev's





Jeff giving instructions on the "Poulan Shuffle"





scarr showing how it's done on the Oly





Oops





That's all for tonight folks, I need to try and get a little sleep. Hopefully there will be some time tomorrow afternoon to get some more photo's of some big saws in action posted.

Mark


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

21 and1/2 hours and 602 miles later Jon and I have made it back home. Had a great time. Thanks to Mike and Ron for all the work of setting up and hosting. I have a couple vids I think I can up load.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

Here is the 3 vids I got.

JR's reaction to my EC7900
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qjzS9aCDwxc?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qjzS9aCDwxc?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

Me in the big stuff with the 34 inch bar on the EC7900
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxE9A_8-ftQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxE9A_8-ftQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

Lots of action going on

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ox-P9VwDFRQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ox-P9VwDFRQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

I have time to put up a few more photo's before I have to hit the road again...

Mike & Mike doing a little side by side racing





With unexpected consequences





Longbar give a Husky a little work out





Jim running a really nice 056










Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Wendell running the 1-50 we worked on Friday afternoon. Fuel filter, fuel line in the tank, fuel line from the tank to the carburetor, diaphragms and gaskets, added some spikes and a little tuning.





JD and Jeff discussing the merits of a Baileys close out sale, 34" bar for $39, not too bad. Did anyone notice there's a lot less of JD to love? 





Jim with a Pro Mac 800 and 34" roller nose bar















That's all for now, I need to start driving again. Hopefully I will be able to get the rest up later on today.

Mark


----------



## Ronaldo (May 1, 2011)

I sure did have a GREAT time at the GTG. Didnt realize there was so much fun to be had looking,running,and talking about saws,and maybe a few other topics.You guys have really hooked me good!!!!!! It was good to put faces with names and get to know a few of you guys.Learned more about tuning (thank you Mitch),got to cut with new to me saws,and my Dad made a trade (a couple of older Poulans for a newer Husqvarna).My brother and I get to run it!



WHAT FUN 
Ron


----------



## leed3349 (May 1, 2011)

nice looks like alot of fun wish there was one in maine


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2011)

As always, a really great time and not a drop of the forecasted rain fell (wonder what that says about those OK/AR boys?). Special thanks to Mike for the work he put in. I'll get my pics loaded as soon as I can.


----------



## longbar (May 1, 2011)

THANKS Mike and Ronaldo for hosting and setting this up. It was my first and now not last. I had fun and think everyone else did too. I see the wind is supposed to pick up today so hopefully that makes the cleanup easier

I even learned how to properly sharpen a chain by hand...Thanks JD...And managed to acquire another creamsickle:msp_crying: Thanks allot Mitch


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 1, 2011)

Hey GPT-What does Grandmatractor think of the loss of the facial hair>?

Glad everyone had a good time, wish I could of made it. Don't forget our charity cut on May 28th for Interfaith Caregivers if you can make it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> As always, a really great time and not a drop of the forecasted rain fell (wonder what that says about those OK/AR boys?). Special thanks to Mike for the work he put in. I'll get my pics loaded as soon as I can.


 
What do you meen by that???:confused2:


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2011)

Nothing, I was just wondering. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 1, 2011)

Had a blast, nice to meet new friends & faces. Didn't know if Longbar would ever come on the site again after all the razzin he took yesterday! Nice job on the set up to Mike and all those who helped.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

Thanks to WetGunPowder &Boyd's Outdoor Power for donating some "goodies" for the give away. Grandmatractor isn't real keen on the missing beard.

Hey Longbar, you are welcome to come up our way anytime even if they won't let you back into Iowa!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## longbar (May 1, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Had a blast, nice to meet new friends & faces. Didn't know if Longbar would ever come on the site again after all the razzin he took yesterday! Nice job on the set up to Mike and all those who helped.


 
 Im just glad to know Im not a annoying ####head 



grandpatractor said:


> Thanks to WetGunPowder &Boyd's Outdoor Power for donating some "goodies" for the give away. Grandmatractor isn't real keen on the missing beard.
> 
> Hey Longbar, you are welcome to come up our way anytime even if they won't let you back into Iowa!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ill defiantly be up there JD. You guys are a riot! Ill be watching for the "news" on the next charity cut!! thanks again for the schooling:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks for the hat wetgunpowder!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 1, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Thanks to WetGunPowder &Boyd's Outdoor Power for donating some "goodies" for the give away.


 
Ya, thanks Boyd, The T-shirts were nice and we really enjoyed trying out that Dolmar 9010 in some big wood. Oh wait, that didn't make the trip.:bang:


----------



## mweba (May 1, 2011)

Yes thanks to Boyd. I now believe half my wardrobe is from Wisconsin LOL

Mark getting the BP-1 ready







Wendell running his Makita by EC again






Not sure what was going on here......awefull quiet and light isn't it?


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

That BP-1 of Marks was a neat saw.

Did anyone get a pic of the noodle pile that was left after Wendell broke in that Makita. Should be good and broke in now!!

It was nice to meet you too, Mo.Jim!!


----------



## mweba (May 1, 2011)

This one???!!!!






Members up to no good.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 1, 2011)

Members up to no good.






Someone said there was a Dolmar dealer just down the road!


----------



## longbar (May 1, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Members up to no good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dang Kids!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> 21 and1/2 hours and 602 miles later Jon and I have made it back home. Had a great time. Thanks to Mike and Ron for all the work of setting up and hosting. I have a couple vids I think I can up load.


 
21.5 hrs to drive 602 miles? Thats 28mph. I myself have slowed down some to save some gas, but I think thats over doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:

Really nice pictures everyone put up, looks like a great time. 

Did I hear mention a fall GTG?


----------



## mweba (May 1, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> 21.5 hrs to drive 602 miles? Thats 28mph. I myself have slowed down some to save some gas, but I think thats over doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Really nice pictures everyone put up, looks like a great time.
> 
> Did I hear mention a fall GTG?


 
Mine will be in Oct but no date set yet. Just take the month off, Mark. We can find somthin for you to do:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2011)

mweba said:


> Mine will be in Oct but no date set yet. Just take the month off, Mark. We can find somthin for you to do:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah thanks, like I need any help in making me do that. 

Oct is usally free of much going on, lets see what happens. I have been thinking of making up a little saw trailer to pull behind my car, can't justify that long trip with the truck just to haul a couple hundred pounds. 

Might just steal the wifes Caravan and get high on gas and oil fumes all the way there.


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Wait please


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

A few big saw photo's

I had JR assist me with a test of the two SP125's and the Super 797. Not exactly fair as they didn't all have the same bar and chain set up but interesting none the less.

Here are the saws, on the left SP125 with stock fixed jet carburetor and 36" sprocket nose bar running .404 chisel chain, in the middle, SP125 with the fully adjustable carburetor, 32" sprocket nose bar running .404 chisel chain, and on the right, Super 797 with 32" sprocket nose bar running .404 chisel/skip chain.





Our test subject, mulberry log with a little moisture left inside. For those of you not familiar with mulberry it is near the top in hardness and density for wood we commonly cut in these parts. Hedge or Osage Orange and some hickory is harder and denser, but this is near the top anyway.





JR putting the "stock" SP125 in it





JR putting the "modified" SP125 in it





JR putting the Super 797 in it





The 125 with the adjustable carburetor was definitely the fastest, the stock 125 next, and the S797 with the skip chain third. One day we will try this again with the same bar & chain on all three and see what happens.

Mark


----------



## struggle (May 1, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Members up to no good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not have a fast saw but....................:hmm3grin2orange:

If DW sees this I will be driving a Prius to the next GTG

If there is something dumb to be done it never fails there will be a camera around:msp_ohmy:


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Then Jon came along with in 084 and beat them all. I am giving the credit to the 3/8" chain and 10 pin sprocket on that one.





Jon also let me run in 064 that had been worked over by treemonkey. If youv'e never seen or run a saw that Scott has worked on, you should try it some time. He does some very interesting and amazing things.





Here Shane (Struggle) runs his fine looking 660 left handed for the camera.





Mike's friend Mike with a red and black one





Shaun (srcarr) with a big Husky and a big log, I guess the saw was so fast I missed it in the cut.





Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

Last few - First up is Mike's father in law with a little saw that make a big noise





Longbar's nice Jonsreds 111S with a 42" long bar





Wendell demonstrating why mature wood cutters could benefit from wearing suspenders





The gang - well most of the gang anyway:




Sitting- heimannm, Grandpatractor, Heavy Fuel, Mike
Standing - Longbar, Struggle, Wendell, Mo Jim, JR, Homelite 410 (our host), Mark (Ronaldo's brother), scarr52, Jeff, Mike's father, not sure on the next two, Ronaldo on the end...and the back of Mweba's head in the lower right hand corner


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2011)

I really, really didn't need to see that!

What's even more disturbing is you took a picture of it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> I really, really didn't need to see that!
> 
> What's even more disturbing is you took a picture of it.


 
It sure looks like a sconnie plumbers crack to me!


----------



## longbar (May 1, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> It sure looks like a sconnie plumbers crack to me!


 
I just looked at the Lunar phase calendar. It says there was a half MOON over Iowa yesterday!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> I really, really didn't need to see that!
> 
> What's even more disturbing is you took a picture of it.


 


WetGunPowder said:


> It sure looks like a sconnie plumbers crack to me!


 


longbar said:


> I just looked at the Lunar phase calendar. It says there was a half MOON over Iowa yesterday!!!


 
For a minute I thought I clicked on the WTF? thread. Careful Mark, I think some Members have been banned for posting stuff like that!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> What's even more disturbing is you took a picture of it.


 
Well, he is from Iowa!:jester:


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2011)

I was trying to get a photo of that interesting shirt that Wendell was wearing, I didn't even notice the other untill I was looking through the pictures I took.

And for your information Mitch I was testing the Power Sharp chain on that little Jonsered saw, which I thought was a little grabby on that saw. Maybe I needed to put it in the dirt for a bit?

Mark


----------



## 8433jeff (May 1, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah thanks, like I need any help in making me do that.
> 
> Oct is usally free of much going on, lets see what happens. I have been thinking of making up a little saw trailer to pull behind my car, can't justify that long trip with the truck just to haul a couple hundred pounds.
> 
> Might just steal the wifes Caravan and get high on gas and oil fumes all the way there.


 
After a while, you get used to it. You don't smoke, and aren't in danger of losing any needed brain cells, no more than the rest of us anyway. Quit caterwallin and make the trip, the next one is easier.
An air freshner or two and she might even come along, lotsa things to do for womenfolk in mwebas neighborhood. Amish, wine, whatever. Just figure out a budget, and she can follow it or not.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> I really, really didn't need to see that!
> 
> What's even more disturbing is you took a picture of it.


 
Maybe Boyd should get some of them long tail tees from DTC I hear on the radio with the extra three inches.
Wendell could use one or two.
At least we got to wear Tshirts, today it would have been all Carharts here.
Thanks again to those that helped put this on, and I will keep it on the calander for next year. Great spot, good people, and a pleasant drive. Anybody count saws, there did seem to be more than the normal amount, even for us.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> After a while, you get used to it. You don't smoke, and aren't in danger of losing any needed brain cells, no more than the rest of us anyway. Quit caterwallin and make the trip, the next one is easier.
> An air freshner or two and she might even come along, lotsa things to do for womenfolk in mwebas neighborhood. Amish, wine, whatever. Just figure out a budget, and she can follow it or not.


 
Well I'm not so sure I can afford to lose anymore brain cells. I think I pickled most of the ones I have left. 

I'm going to try to make the drive to the next one some way or another. Don't count on the wife making it, I like to take pleasant drives :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle (May 1, 2011)

Here is a couple of pictures I got. 

Awesome experience for being a first time GTG. I would do this again for sure. 

It was great to see and run so many different saws with different mods from all different ages. 

This does not work well for CAD control though, it seems to only worsen the condition

DW asked right away did you buy any saws:bang: Uh no but I know have some more ideas of what I might want to buy:cool2:

Great time putting faces to screen names and some that are not even on this site as well. 

Great set up and big thanks to all that made this work. 

There's three saws in this picture that will be a never ending debate and I will say the husqvarna did feel good on picking it up off the ground but I will stick with my in the wood feel of the Stihlopcorn:





getting busy




Notice the front of that old truck just coming into the picture that drove by a couple of times




note he will not sell his big Echo, do not recall his name,very nice man


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2011)

Early on

[video=youtube;TJSkGUCpgbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJSkGUCpgbE[/video]

Mike's buggy

[video=youtube;oCWd5JHiC6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWd5JHiC6g[/video]


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

David Bradleys Racing

[video=youtube;sjLSSutEfeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjLSSutEfeI[/video]


----------



## struggle (May 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> David Bradleys Racing
> 
> [video=youtube;sjLSSutEfeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjLSSutEfeI[/video]



Video is private. Must know the special hand shake to see this one


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

A view of the carnage, a final view of some saws and JD finally getting to sharpen his own chain

[video=youtube;R7I1RMwzyUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7I1RMwzyUU[/video]


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

struggle said:


> Video is private. Must know the special hand shake to see this one


 
It's not even showing up on my channel so I can fix it. @*%& Youtube!

Edit: That was ridiculously cumbersome but got it fixed. Sorry, struggle!


----------



## atvguns (May 2, 2011)

Wendell what time of year do you have to go way up north to start making the toys.


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

I leave next week. Thanks for asking. Rep will keep you off the naughty list!


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

Before we begin






The boys from the North are here!






Getting started


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

My hero





I think this is the whole group





and more









Time to reload after lunch


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

Gotta love having some power to move your wood.






post sawing shenanigans


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

And, completely off topic, admiring our hosts 300 series JD tires.


----------



## atvguns (May 2, 2011)

Can't see it very good but is that a model A in the back


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

Good eye. Yes it is.


----------



## longbar (May 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> And, completely off topic, admiring our hosts 300 series JD tires.


 
I knew I seen one of them in the shed. I have one too and love it. Great tractor!!!!! I like the ribbed tires!


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

Yeah they are. Kingsley and I both have 318's and we are looking to replace the tires. Posted this so we could decide if we are going to go with the ags on the back.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 2, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Can't see it very good but is that a model A in the back


 
Late A, 50-52, square axles and 4 hole centers.


----------



## longbar (May 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Yeah they are. Kingsley and I both have 318's and we are looking to replace the tires. Posted this so we could decide if we are going to go with the ags on the back.


 
If your using it for mowing I wouldnt get the ags. I think it tears the lawn up alittle. I have a pair on my 140 and they like to bite in! They look sweet though! BUT maybe I am wrong about it since I dont use my mowers for mowing


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 2, 2011)

longbar said:


> If your using it for mowing I wouldnt get the ags. I think it tears the lawn up alittle. I have a pair on my 140 and they like to bite in! They look sweet though! BUT maybe I am wrong about it since I dont use my mowers for mowing


 
Bar tires will grip better than turf tires. But when they do spin when mowing things can get pretty ugly.


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm going to use it for mowing or not. I got it mostly for blowing snow and hauling wood. But I may mow with it just to give it some use this summer.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 3, 2011)

Ok finally got the computers here working here so here we go! I had a great time with all of you and want to Thank everyone for coming. My hats off to Ron and Mark for helping me with the set up and a great big Thank You to Pierce Lumber for the big logs. I want to thank Wendell for enough noodles that I will not have to buy mulch for quite come time and want to know what you would like done with those clutch shoes that you left on my bench. I am looking forward to cutting with all of you again soon.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 3, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to use it for mowing or not. I got it mostly for blowing snow and hauling wood. But I may mow with it just to give it some use this summer.


 
Might have a set on rims-will have to check the back shed................


----------



## wendell (May 3, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## promac850 (May 3, 2011)

You got some nice pics there Wendell. What saws did you get to run?

As for the potential bar tires on your JD tractor, be sure to post pics!!  I've got two 317's that each have special duties. One is the mower, the other is the tower.


----------



## wendell (May 3, 2011)

Besides mine, I think I just ran Mark's 797 and longbar's 111.


----------



## jra1100 (May 4, 2011)

I got to run Marks two 125's and the 797 in a test to see which one was most impressive to a "disinterested party". Although they were all great saws the one with the adjustable carb was a real horse. It had power to burn. The stock one was pretty awesome also, and the 797 was the slowest, but it had a skip chain on it. After that Grandpa Tractor really ruined me for life when he let me run his Dolmar 7900 and the Dolmar big bore. As many of you know I have a 6401 that I bought with thoughts of going bigger, but it runs so well I have put that off. JD showed me the error in my thinking. Now to be fair, part of the reason that these two are almost frightening in their cutting power is that JD is a fearful good chain sharpener, to the point that you better be hanging on to the saw when it hits the wood cause it just grabs hold and digs. Of the two saws the 7900 was the most impressive, but the only thing stock on that thing is the kill switch, what a beast. We really had a great time thanks to Mike, Ron, and Mark, and all the work that they did to get things ready. JR


----------



## struggle (May 4, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> I got to run Marks two 125's and the 797 in a test to see which one was most impressive to a "disinterested party". Although they were all great saws the one with the adjustable carb was a real horse. It had power to burn. The stock one was pretty awesome also, and the 797 was the slowest, but it had a skip chain on it. After that Grandpa Tractor really ruined me for life when he let me run his Dolmar 7900 and the Dolmar big bore. As many of you know I have a 6401 that I bought with thoughts of going bigger, but it runs so well I have put that off. JD showed me the error in my thinking. Now to be fair, part of the reason that these two are almost frightening in their cutting power is that JD is a fearful good chain sharpener, to the point that you better be hanging on to the saw when it hits the wood cause it just grabs hold and digs. Of the two saws the 7900 was the most impressive, but the only thing stock on that thing is the kill switch, what a beast. We really had a great time thanks to Mike, Ron, and Mark, and all the work that they did to get things ready. JR



I ran both of his 7900. What a difference between the two. 

After running Marks SP125s I came back home and ordered some gaskets to hopefully put my SP125 back in service. I just hope I can find an adjustable carb some where for it. That one ran very strong.


----------



## rwoods (May 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the pictures - well, most of them; gotta get that boy some suspenders. :msp_ohmy:

Thanks for posting them. Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2011)

Nexy year there will be no sweat pants allowed at my GTG!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## longbar (May 4, 2011)

struggle said:


> I ran both of his 7900. What a difference between the two.


 
I think one was stock and the other was ported. the ported one cut fast but crooked for me at least. Heavy fuel's 064 was pretty impressive too.


----------



## belgian (May 4, 2011)

Nice pics, folks !!! Better take care when Mark Heimann is strolling around taking pictures....he has a keen eye for discovering vintage stuff...LOLOL.

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 4, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Nexy year there will be no sweat pants allowed at my GTG!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thanks, I needed a laugh today!


----------



## rwoods (May 4, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Nexy year there will be no sweat pants allowed at my GTG!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Chaps only??? Don't want to picture that. :jester: Ron


----------



## 8433jeff (May 4, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Chaps only??? Don't want to picture that. :jester: Ron


 
I can't saw with welding goggles on, which I'll need if all Wendell has on is chaps.:msp_lol:


----------



## Homelite410 (May 5, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Chaps only??? Don't want to picture that. :jester: Ron


 
Next years dress code will be as follows: Jeans or overalls, Chainsaw chaps and a shirt from Boyds Outdoor Power!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Desktop photo Mitch, looks real purdy on my 32 inch 1080p monitor.


----------



## mweba (May 7, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks for the Desktop photo Mitch, looks real purdy on my 32 inch 1080p monitor.


 
Bet your wife rolled her eyes LOL.

PM your email add and I will shoot out the full res version


----------



## srcarr52 (May 7, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks for the Desktop photo Mitch, looks real purdy on my 32 inch 1080p monitor.



To bad the person running the saw is a Husky man. But that saw makes me want to put a Dolmar in the line up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 8, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks for the Desktop photo Mitch, looks real purdy on my 32 inch 1080p monitor.


 
WOW! Someone with chaps brighter than mine!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mweba (May 8, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> WOW! Someone with chaps brighter than mine!:msp_ohmy:


 
Do a little less supervising and a lot more cutting and they wouldn't stay so clean:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 8, 2011)

mweba said:


> Do a little less supervising and a lot more cutting and they wouldn't stay so clean:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've found that just falling down alot works too!:bang:


----------



## 8433jeff (May 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> Do a little less supervising and a lot more cutting and they wouldn't stay so clean:hmm3grin2orange:


 
He lives up in a swamp where if it dries out once or twice a year, they consider it a drought situation, right Jon?
But cutting more than sharpening does get easier without ten other people bringing you chains.


----------



## mweba (May 9, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> He lives up in a swamp where if it dries out once or twice a year, they consider it a drought situation, right Jon?
> But cutting more than sharpening does get easier without ten other people bringing you chains.


 
O sure and here come the support system


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 9, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> He lives up in a swamp where if it dries out once or twice a year, they consider it a drought situation, right Jon?
> But cutting more than sharpening does get easier without ten other people bringing you chains.


 
If it ever does dry out we light it on fire.:angry2:


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 19, 2015)

Iowa Spring GTG 2015 ,April 26th Hoskey Hill.
Letting all know so we can be planning


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 19, 2015)

This deserves its own thread..


----------



## Woodburner2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you mean Sat the 25th instead of the 26th?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 19, 2015)

Got it on my calendar now! Can't wait. You do know that the 26th is a Sunday right?


*edit* Updated with proper date.....April 25th.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 19, 2015)

YUP, April 25th on Saturday.
Look what time brother Mark posted that date..................probably still half asleep at 4:06 A.M.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 19, 2015)

Got it on my calendar.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2015)

Getting ready even now.

Mark


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 19, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Iowa Spring GTG 2015 ,April 26th Hoskey Hill.
> Letting all know so we can be planning



Put it on the calander. Hope we can make it again, always a good time.


----------



## workshop (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't make it, now.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Next years dress code will be as follows: Jeans or overalls, Chainsaw chaps and a shirt from Boyds Outdoor Power!!


 
Not sure if I will be allowed to make this event or not, since Homelite410 mandated a dress code....are we putting together a group purchase on the required Boyd's Outdoor Power shirts?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 19, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Not sure if I will be allowed to make this event or not, since Homelite410 mandated a dress code....are we putting together a group purchase on the required Boyd's Outdoor Power shirts?


That was from 4 years ago....


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2015)

For certain attendees, long tail shirts are requested...




and of course, sweat pants are never considered proper chain saw attire.

Mark


----------



## Vic Hyman (Jan 19, 2015)

4 years ago...but every bit as important today.... proven by the photo...thanks for the loss of my appetite..LOL


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 19, 2015)

heimannm said:


> For certain attendees, long tail shirts are requested...
> 
> View attachment 396064
> 
> ...


Can that be change to be required? [emoji106]


----------



## Vic Hyman (Jan 19, 2015)

This is on my calendar and I am also looking forward to seeing everyone there...and in proper attire too


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have got to make this one. If for no other reason but to see what Mark has acquired since last I saw him. JR


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Not sure if I will be allowed to make this event or not, since Homelite410 mandated a dress code....are we putting together a group purchase on the required Boyd's Outdoor Power shirts?


Group purchase? We give em out for nuthin!

Going to Nashville on the weekend of Apr 11th and the shop Open House is on the 18th-This might work for me this year!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad to see the date, be there if I can. Probably along with Chris. 

Got to start now to see if anything will run.


----------



## cobey (Jan 19, 2015)

workshop said:


> Can't make it, now.


 well turds


----------



## cobey (Jan 19, 2015)

me and Tabby planning on going, as long as jobs and health permit


----------



## struggle (Jan 19, 2015)

I should be in. Guessing Tall Guy will go as well. I want me one of those Boyd shirts. DO you guys actually sell them and or what is on them. Is been sleeping for a while and me forgets what things look like?


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes please start a new thread. Thanks for the heads up. Trying to get all the GTG's on the schedule. Missed this on last year and don't intend for that to happen again.


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 20, 2015)

I have this on the calender. I don't know if I will make it or not. It is Senior Prom night and that may just trump my plans. Will update.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Group purchase? We give em out for nuthin!
> 
> Going to Nashville on the weekend of Apr 11th and the shop Open House is on the 18th-This might work for me this year!!!!


Be nice to see you again Boyd!


----------



## clayczech (Jan 20, 2015)

I would love to come down and cut with you guys down south.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 20, 2015)

Come on Gregg, who are you trying to fool. You graduated from HS at least 3 years ago...

Mark


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 20, 2015)

I still don't beleave my little daughter is a senior. They grow up so fast.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hell I don't believe that I'm a senior either. Perhaps we speak about different seniors. JR


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2015)

Starting to think about April and our GTG. We are getting some logs up and ready for the event.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 2, 2015)

That looks like the right tool for the job!

Philbert


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm pretty new to this forum and such and was wondering if you need to get invited to the GTGs or what's the stipulations? I would sure like to come check one of these out and see what I can learn


----------



## cobey (Mar 2, 2015)

whats this years date???


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Prior post said April 25th


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum and such and was wondering if you need to get invited to the GTGs or what's the stipulations? I would sure like to come check one of these out and see what I can learn



Mike, unless I stand corrected, all are welcome to come. Understand, I'm not one of the people who host, but I think I'm on safe ground saying that. If you come you will not find a better group of people. The site is perfect and the chow and camaraderie is beyond compare. I have unfortunately missed the last couple because of conflicts, but sure will exert all effort to make this one. JR


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum and such and was wondering if you need to get invited to the GTGs or what's the stipulations? I would sure like to come check one of these out and see what I can learn


 just let them know you want to come, they will let you know specifics


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Who do I get in touch with? I would like to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Prior post said April 25th


 thanks, went back and found it. if you come to the GTG you will meet some great guys and gals


----------



## cobey (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Who do I get in touch with? I would like to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 click on there screen name and hit "start conversation" in the pop up box


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Will do, I will get in touch with him and get some details. Sounds like a good time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome Mike. Everyone is welcome to come. Lots of saws , good food and plenty of BS. Bring it on!


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Wonderful, sounds great!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 2, 2015)

It would be great to have you come and check out the GTG, Mike. There are, basically, three of us that host this event(with help from some other members)Homelite410, My brother, Hoskvarna, and myself, Ronaldo. There will be more info and details as the date gets closer, but we will have some who come on Friday to help get some things set up and ready and will then spend the night(heated shop available as well as room to camp, tent etc.), we all chip in for some salads, chips, meat to grill, etc. Then will have some sort of breakfast on Saturday morning for those who want and are here early enough. I think for lunch on Sat. we will provide main course and some salads (pass the hat to help with this) and attendees can bring some drinks, desserts and whatever side dishes they would like to share.
We have some wives and kids that come along, so all ages are represented and welcome. More details to come!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 2, 2015)

Ron - make sure to inform Mike he must bring all 4 of the McCulloch's to gain admission...










Mark


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh deer! I can if I have to, Dad will wonder what's going on with his beloved macs gone for a day..... Sounds like a good time for sure!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Oh deer! I can if I have to, Dad will wonder what's going on with his beloved macs gone for a day..... Sounds like a good time for sure!


So bring your dad along with you!


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

I will have to mention it to him, he still likes cutting even at 75 years young! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Mar 2, 2015)

75 sounds pretty young from my perspective.

Mark


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol! Yea hope I will be able to do everything he does yet when I get his age!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds like the wood processor will be here this year.
Now we need to get some trees up for it.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 4, 2015)

I might be able to bring 5 Macs:
605, 610, 5700, 110, 3516, and 3818. All of them run. Should I leave my other 12 saws at home or bring the hottest eight others?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 5, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> It would be great to have you come and check out the GTG, Mike. There are, basically, three of us that host this event(with help from some other members)Homelite410, My brother, Hoskvarna, and myself, Ronaldo. There will be more info and details as the date gets closer, but we will have some who come on Friday to help get some things set up and ready and will then spend the night(heated shop available as well as room to camp, tent etc.), we all chip in for some salads, chips, meat to grill, etc. Then will have some sort of breakfast on Saturday morning for those who want and are here early enough. I think for lunch on Sat. we will provide main course and some salads (pass the hat to help with this) and attendees can bring some drinks, desserts and whatever side dishes they would like to share.
> 
> We have some wives and kids that come along, so all ages are represented and welcome. More details to come!


There is something else that Ronaldo can do--cook the best breakfast that you cannot possibly find anywhere else in Iowa on a Saturday morning. Then he outdoes that at lunch time if you have any room left. Some say that he does this to make sure that you have plenty of strength to start your saws. I say that he's a master chef in the disguise of a sawyer.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2015)

No brownie points allowed! Lol


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 5, 2015)

So this GTG is different than the one Doug (Sam-tip) puts on, correct? I can't keep track of all the GTGs and their threads...Are Stihl's allowed?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 5, 2015)

.........................


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> So this GTG is different than the one Doug (Sam-tip) puts on, correct?



Yes different. Not sure about Stihls question.


----------



## awol (Mar 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> So this GTG is different than the one Doug (Sam-tip) puts on, correct? I can't keep track of all the GTGs and their threads...Are Stihl's allowed?


 Nope, no Stihls allowed, but that's OK, I'll bring some yellow saws for ya!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 5, 2015)

Those are kind words about breakfast, Edwin, but Mark and Mike usually do more of the cooking. I'm not above taking some credit, though.
About the Stihls?............I suppose. There will be some other Stihls too, I'm sure. Bring em all!


----------



## cobey (Mar 5, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> So this GTG is different than the one Doug (Sam-tip) puts on, correct? I can't keep track of all the GTGs and their threads...Are Stihl's allowed?


 its a play GTG... kinda like Matt's last november...... good times  I think me, and the misses are going, Chads going too


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 5, 2015)

awol said:


> Nope, no Stihls allowed, but that's OK, I'll bring some yellow saws for ya!!!!


PPPSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Whatever!

I will bring my Stihl's down............just in case you want to get some wood cut. There will be plenty of wrenching on the other orange silly saws. Bench space will probably be limited on that though. I didn't get mine out last year...didn't want to embarrass anybody so I left them in the truck and ran my splitter.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> PPPSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Whatever!
> 
> I will bring my Stihl's down............just in case you want to get some wood cut. There will be plenty of wrenching on the other orange silly saws. Bench space will probably be limited on that though. I didn't get mine out last year...didn't want to embarrass anybody so I left them in the truck and ran my splitter.



Ya whatever,here we go


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2015)

Hinerman,i think if u go to the 2014 thread, pics of log layout etc.
Its just cookie cuttin,wood splitin(leveraxes will be here),lookin at all the saws that come,old new and everything in between.
Got a wood processor comin,a chipper(if Stu brings his)and lots of saws,325 last yr i think.
If u see a saw u want to run just ask,could b some uv never seen before.
Just a good time for chainsaw nuts like us!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 5, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya whatever,here we go


I traded one of my Stihl's for a fast and far shooting paintball gun!!!! Someone might want to watch out!! HAHAHA


----------



## cobey (Mar 5, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I traded one of my Stihl's for a fast and far shooting paintball gun!!!! Someone might want to watch out!! HAHAHA


 you cut trees with a paint ball gun???? !!!!!


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 5, 2015)

Are you still doing gtg's in Iowa?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll bring a few Stihls plus the Makita Big Bore to blow away all the 046's and 460s that may arrive (including my own). I'll also bring a pair of ear plugs in case any pipe saws show up.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 5, 2015)

cobey said:


> you cut trees with a paint ball gun???? !!!!!


That's for some smart ass kid..................he's got it coming for previous events!

And yes, my paintball gun will cut faster then some Huskys! The ones that are at least running anyways!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2015)

BAHAhahaha!


----------



## cobey (Mar 5, 2015)

I like all saws  i gots from 36cc echo's up to to an 066 red light


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 5, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Hinerman,i think if u go to the 2014 thread, pics of log layout etc.
> Its just cookie cuttin,wood splitin(leveraxes will be here),lookin at all the saws that come,old new and everything in between.
> Got a wood processor comin,a chipper(if Stu brings his)and lots of saws,325 last yr i think.
> If u see a saw u want to run just ask,could b some uv never seen before.
> Just a good time for chainsaw nuts like us!



I just picked up very rare one today that most have never seen. Spread all over the bench right now and hope to have it running way before the GTG. 

Its not green either.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 5, 2015)

speedthrills said:


> Are you still doing gtg's in Iowa?


YES


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 6, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> I just picked up very rare one today that most have never seen. Spread all over the bench right now and hope to have it running way before the GTG.
> 
> Its not green either.



[emoji79]


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi fellas! There is Carl!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 6, 2015)

Got the date written down. Will start on Blondie today.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 6, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Got the date written down. Will start on Blondie today.



Atta boy!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 6, 2015)

Keaton says he not scared of a stihl lover who's too embaressed to get his saws outa the truck!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 7, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Keaton says he not scared of a stihl lover who's too embaressed to get his saws outa the truck!


Gotta leave some for everyone else to cut you know.

He might be scared when I sneak up on him with my paintball gun though. I know Alex is into paintball too. Hmmmm maybe hire an accomplice. hehehe


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 8, 2015)

So.... Who's bringing tannerite and a hi power?


----------



## dave53223 (Mar 8, 2015)

I can bring a 223 bolt gun. Some other person can bring the tannerite.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 8, 2015)

I got 223 or 308.


----------



## dave53223 (Mar 8, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I got 223 or 308.




You have the guns covered. I will leave mine home.


----------



## awol (Mar 8, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> So.... Who's bringing tannerite and a hi power?


 I can bring something that goes "boom" but that Tannerite is just to expensive. Got any junk autos around there?


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 9, 2015)

I heard Keaton is a fan of those Stihl saws... says he likes them because they are soft, fluffy, and makes for a good pillow. Seems appropriate since Keaton and the Stihls never leave the cab of the truck... LOL


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> I heard Keaton is a fan of those Stihl saws... says he likes them because they are soft, fluffy, and makes for a good pillow. Seems appropriate since Keaton and the Stihls never leave the cab of the truck... LOL


Good one Vic!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 9, 2015)

awol said:


> I can bring something that goes "boom" but that Tannerite is just to expensive. Got any junk autos around there?


I know there will be a Ford or 2 around that you could use. Close enough to what you are looking for.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 9, 2015)

Stu is planning on bring a wood chipper. Hope he can find a bigger one by then. He is looking for a 200 to 250 hp whole tree chipper. But all the used ones are on far east coast.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 9, 2015)

With a wood chipper, we could then sell mulch to pay for tannerite!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2015)

Only problem is I don't want all that **** in my crp , I have to reseed this yr. flat tires on tractor not good!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> I heard Keaton is a fan of those Stihl saws... says he likes them because they are soft, fluffy, and makes for a good pillow. Seems appropriate since Keaton and the Stihls never leave the cab of the truck... LOL


Wait for it.............. BAM!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 9, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I know there will be a Ford or 2 around that you could use. Close enough to what you are looking for.


A Tahoe would go further.... The cabin is a little tighter than the fords.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning fellas!


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning, Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone interested in t shirts for the gtg?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone interested in t shirts for the gtg?


Was interest on the other site.
Count me in.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone interested in t shirts for the gtg?



Yes interested in t-shirts.


----------



## Woodburner2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, interested


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm interested in a t-shirt or 2.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 22, 2015)

Count me in for one


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Interested in a T shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone interested in t shirts for the gtg?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

. Got some processor wood and firewood today with the skidder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

. Some more pics of gtg and fire wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Mar 22, 2015)

Interested in a T shirt if they come in adult size's!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd like one if this lady wears it:




Melissa Fry, news broadcaster in Omaha. Believe me, she can fill that T-shirt very nicely.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 22, 2015)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'd like one if this lady wears it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and invite her, Edwin, she may end up liking chainsaws and firewood.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

Ya have her model it too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 23, 2015)

XL t-shirt for me.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 24, 2015)

Interested in a t-shirt too


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 24, 2015)

Who is taking the orders for t-shirts? Is there a design yet? Just wondering. 

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Go ahead and invite her, Edwin, she may end up liking chainsaws and firewood.


... or one of the bachelor sawyers. She's still single if I'm not mistaken. Hard to believe. Gasp!


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2015)

Wood Doctor said:


> ... or one of the bachelor sawyers. She's still single if I'm not mistaken. Hard to believe. Gasp!


 full time BF.........


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

olyman said:


> full time BF.........


Well, I suppose anything's possible. Once in awhile an 028 outcuts an 046.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 25, 2015)

Every hockey fan knows that a having a "Goalie" does not mean you cannot score.... LOL


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 25, 2015)

@hoskvarna .... you should have called me as I would have enjoyed coming over to help cut!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

So... I must'a missed it... exactly where is this GTG located (I've only read the 2015 posts)??
Or ain't us pot stirrers welcome?? 
*


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 25, 2015)

It's between Belle Plaine and Chelsea, Iowa. Ron or Mark could tell you the exact address.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 25, 2015)

3507 v ave Chelsea , IA. April 25 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 25, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> @hoskvarna .... you should have called me as I would have enjoyed coming over to help cut!


Kinda spur moment. Had time so we did it. Otherwise would have posted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool... thanks...
An hour and a half from my place... and only 20 minutes to the casino 
Maybe this year I can make it... we'll see.
*


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 25, 2015)

Patience my crew, I am in talks with t shirt lady and will post prices, and deadline as soon as I find out then we can make the list from there. They will be one color and one color of ink. 

Carry on!


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool, count me in for 2! My brother and are looking forward to going. Please take it easy on a couple newbies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 25, 2015)

We should start a attendance list so we have some idea for the food.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 25, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 25, 2015)

1-Mike, 2-Tim Gott 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 25, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> 1-Mike, 2-Tim Gott
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll fix for you:

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike
4) Tim Gott


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 25, 2015)

It's Tim not Tom but thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 25, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike
4) Tom Gott[/QUOTE]
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS

And both of us coming (#5 and #6) will be interested in a shirt.


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Mar 26, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2


----------



## olyman (Mar 26, 2015)

Fishnuts2 said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodcutter2
> 3) Mike Gott
> 4) Tim Gott
> ...


 9) olyman. xl


----------



## awol (Mar 26, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 26, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stihl


Yaaay! I get to meet Dexter!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodcutter2
> 3) Mike Gott
> 4) Tim Gott
> ...



I'm driving almost 9 hours to meet some of you crazy coots!  lol

May not even bring a saw. Just my appetite..


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 26, 2015)

Tell Blondie about the casino or not. [emoji15]

What to do, what to do........


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 26, 2015)

Count me in too +sidekick


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 26, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 26, 2015)

April 25th is already on my calendar..
1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad someone knows how to do the list thing. Thanks. Smart phone, dumb operator, or is it the other way around? LOL. Need anything for 25th? Equipment food, good weather??


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 26, 2015)

You aren't going to let that Homelite 410 guy attend are you?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 26, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> You aren't going to let that Homelite 410 guy attend are you?


Don't have a choice , bein a cohost. LOL. Ah he ain't that bad, hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 26, 2015)

That [email protected]$!& lol


----------



## olyman (Mar 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Tell Blondie about the casino or not. [emoji15]
> 
> What to do, what to do........


 to your own peril......................


----------



## dave53223 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am in.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2015)

OK T shirts: 

Black will be the only color this year. 

On the front: Oakfest 2015 and a chainsaw clip art of Sarah's choice. 

On the back: Cuttin cookies in the tall corn state. Printed in orange ink. 

These shirts will need to be prepaid at a cost of 15.00 each. You can pay Sarah thru PayPal at [email protected]

A great big thank you to Sarah as this is a big undertaking to get these shirts done. If you are unable to pay via Paypal, I am sure something can be arranged with Sarah.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please list who you are, qty, and size below and only sign up for a shirt on one site.

Homelite410 1 xxl


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Dex!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Please list who you are, qty, and size below and only sign up for a shirt on one site.
> 
> Homelite410 1 xxl


Also... When you pay, please be sure you give as gift and provide your AS or SH handle so I know who ya are... Otherwise... I'm keepin it! No, seriously, though... If you don't id yourself, your payment may end up as a donation to purveyors of the gtg...


----------



## old guy (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheryl & I will be there.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 26, 2015)

Money sent.....


Time's Standing Stihl- 1 - XXL(tall?)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Please list who you are, qty, and size below and only sign up for a shirt on one site.
> 
> Homelite410 1 xxl


hoskvarna xxxl-1,lg-1


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Dex!



Hi Mike!! 

I'm coming to see you buddy!!


----------



## cobey (Mar 26, 2015)

Please add Cobey and Tabby to the list.... got the hotel reserved today !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobey (Mar 26, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Also... When you pay, please be sure you give as gift and provide your AS or SH handle so I know who ya are... Otherwise... I'm keepin it! No, seriously, though... If you don't id yourself, your payment may end up as a donation to purveyors of the gtg...


 could me and Tabby get shirts and pay in IA? I dont want to be a pain


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Dex!




Oops.. I just paid but forgot to label sizes. I paid for my shirt (Large) and Jrsdws (XLarge) just now.. I left my username and Jrsdws username under the P a y p a l order.


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

paid..xl


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 27, 2015)

olyman said:


> paid..xl


You Scott?


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You Scott?


 thas what I was told this am,,but that can change at any time.............. yes


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 27, 2015)

HiJack!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine go thru Sarah ?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 27, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Also... When you pay, please be sure you give as gift and provide your AS or SH handle so I know who ya are... Otherwise... I'm keepin it! No, seriously, though... If you don't id yourself, your payment may end up as a donation to purveyors of the gtg...


Sent and paid for 1 XL. Thanks Sarah for handling this!!


----------



## Woodburner2 (Mar 27, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Sent and paid for 1 XL. Thanks Sarah for handling this!!


Also sent and paid for 1 XXL. Thanks Sarah[emoji3]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 27, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Mine go thru Sarah ?


Ohh yaaaa
You betchya


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pd. 1 XL
THANKS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 27, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Glad someone knows how to do the list thing. Thanks. Smart phone, dumb operator, or is it the other way around? LOL. Need anything for 25th? Equipment food, good weather??


I think were good on equip,we will have the food ,just pray for a good day.
Not goin to mention the that other word !!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 27, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Glad someone knows how to do the list thing. Thanks. Smart phone, dumb operator, or is it the other way around? LOL. Need anything for 25th? Equipment food, good weather??


Bring the excavator and I can fix my basement wall and take out the cistern! Then pick it up on the way to Doug's in may! I will service it and fill it with fuel fir you!
[emoji4]


----------



## Mike Gott (Mar 27, 2015)

Payment sent, Mike Gott for 1 large and 1 XL, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 27, 2015)

April 25th is already on my calendar..
1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1

Much easier to do list on computer with mouse. It would be hard to do on phone with big fingers.


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring the excavator and I can fix my basement wall and take out the cistern! Then pick it up on the way to Doug's in may! I will service it and fill it with fuel fir you!
> [emoji4]


How about next weekend, I have it off. Something could be worked out.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 27, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> How about next weekend, I have it off. Something could be worked out.


Grrrrrrr I have prior commitments next weekend.....


----------



## Vic Hyman (Mar 27, 2015)

Come on Mike... Next weekend is Easter weekend... just think of ALL of the goodies that could be hidden if you has access to an excavator! LOL


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Come on Mike... Next weekend is Easter weekend... just think of ALL of the goodies that could be hidden if you has access to an excavator! LOL


 OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 27, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Come on Mike... Next weekend is Easter weekend... just think of ALL of the goodies that could be hidden if you has access to an excavator! LOL


I know where the cistern is..... That's about it!


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 27, 2015)

Getting close! This GTG is always a great one. I should have a few new fun toys


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Grrrrrrr I have prior commitments next weekend.....


Didn't think about Easter. I only get one weekend a month. We will see what happens. How much work ya lookin at? 1 day, 2 days or more?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 27, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Didn't think about Easter. I only get one weekend a month. We will see what happens. How much work ya lookin at? 1 day, 2 days or more?


For an experienced operator, 30 minutes......


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> For an experienced operator, 30 minutes......


Then it would only take me a day or two then.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Oakfest 15* on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea 

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655

Looking forward to being there!


----------



## jetmd (Mar 28, 2015)

*Oakfest 15* on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea 

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1

It will be good to see the Homeland again!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 28, 2015)

Getting the limb wood cut off some of the GTG logs and some general clean up of the area. Getting close!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarah,need more shirts.
1-xl,3-M.
thanks


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 1, 2015)

24 days to Oakfest15. (But who is counting, I guess I am.) 

Will there be a group going up to Marc's Mac museum in Dike, IA on Friday this year? What about a saw mill tour? I missed out last year.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2015)

I plan on taking people to the mill and I will announce the time after in talk to Virgil. 

Folks, don't forget the swap trailer this year, I want to make an area for "free" items and the properly labeled "for sale" section! 

Like in previous years we will have a cookout Friday night and the fryers will be going. If you wish to contribute please feel free and if someone wants to grill, we can fire that up too!


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you have a logo as in on the t-shirt that might also go onto some rediguns?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all! Gettin closer!!
Settin at home today with a sinus infection along with bronchitis,not fun.
As far as food goes ,saturday we are doin pulled pork,coleslaw,couple other salads.
If any one wants to bring dessert minded items ,or anything else,that would b great.
Will have tea ,water,lemonade for drinks.
Friday nite the fryers will b goin for all who come early.
Saturday mornin ,sausage ,eggs ,bisquits&gravy. so if any one wants to bring rolls,OJ,and milk.
Coffee pot will be on too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2015)

RVALUE said:


> Do you have a logo as in on the t-shirt that might also go onto some rediguns?


Just "Oakfest 15" would look Dan! Thank you!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi

Fixed...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Matt
Keaten was askin if Levi was comin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Hi Matt
> Keaten was askin if Levi was comin.


Yup...
Any fish survive the winter?
You may not recognize him, he sorta grew a bit.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 2, 2015)

Ya I saw that in one of the posts. I didn't know who that was, oh that's Levi. Keat went fishin Sunday , nothin, water isn't warm yet.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2015)

Tbt 2010 IA spring gtg #1


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm

I have vacation scheduled for the week of 20 April to try and make sure I get some saws ready and get the shop cleaned up for anyone that wants to stop by.

Looking forward to seeing everyone and trying out a few different saws this time. Hopefully I will have at least on 101 powered saw operational.

Mark


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 2, 2015)

If someone can add me to the list thatd be sweet, cant wait for the good people and good food. I always end up seeing something i never had before.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Tbt 2010 IA spring gtg #1




OMG I see old people!!! And looks like someone pushed the old guy down......poor old guy! hehehe


----------



## jetmd (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket

There you go Sir!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to be quite the get together, be interesting to meet a lot of new people for me, can't wait! What time do things get started Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Going to be quite the get together, be interesting to meet a lot of new people for me, can't wait! What time do things get started Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were up and goin 6ish gettin breakfast goin.
depends on weather,how energetic guys are.
Most of the time between 8&9.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok sounds great, thanks!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Were up and goin 6ish gettin breakfast goin.
> depends on weather,how energetic guys are.
> Most of the time between 8&9.



I am excited to meet all of you mid west guys!! 

@jrsdws and myself should make it for Friday night activities if all goes well. 

Countdown is on!!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe I'll come down Friday after work if nobody would mind, I will help where needed if stuff needs to be set up and such


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Maybe I'll come down Friday after work if nobody would mind, I will help where needed if stuff needs to be set up and such


Come on down. We will take a group to see the sawmill too if ya like!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 2, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok sounds interesting, count me in for Friday afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 2, 2015)

I am looking forward to the event! Start the day off with a delicious blend of coffee, eggs and BACON! I will have to bring my wood pellet smoker grill over and cook up some bacon.... this thing makes this simple and delicious... plus Fareway has bacon on sale for only $2.99/lb right now!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 2, 2015)

Vic if you want i know the owner of lumberjack brand wood pellets. I could get you bags of any kind.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Ok sounds interesting, count me in for Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Friday nights in the shop are the best..
And around the bonfire..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! Time is sneaking up fast!! Good morning to you all this fine Good Friday!
T shirt order cutoff is Sunday night. I'll be placing it on Monday! Thanks to all who have ordered and paid! Sure makes it easier to manage!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sarah my dear........ 2 words.............. MEAT CANDY! Pretty pretty please!!!!


----------



## cobey (Apr 3, 2015)

Mike. Pickles ..........


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder what Mike's got planned for the dollar race this year?




I like dollar races...

Make it something hard Mike!!!


----------



## cobey (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey ........ how about a 18" hedge cant


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 3, 2015)

cobey said:


> Hey ........ how about a 18" hedge cant


Ooooooh that sounds fun.... 5.00 races! Up the stakes a little.


----------



## cobey (Apr 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Ooooooh that sounds fun.... 5.00 races! Up the stakes a little.


Might be too high dollar for me


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Ooooooh that sounds fun.... 5.00 races! Up the stakes a little.



What are the limitations or rules to these dollar races?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 3, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> What are the limitations or rules to these dollar races?


There isn't any. Pay a dollar race your saw, any bar,any chain, any cc. 

Aussie style again?


----------



## awol (Apr 3, 2015)

Yup, Aussie style! And please limit it to running ones own saw, that way Matt won't be able to beat me running my saw!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> There isn't any. Pay a dollar race your saw, any bar,any chain, any cc.
> 
> Aussie style again?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 3, 2015)

I say you can't run your own saw...........


----------



## cobey (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## awol (Apr 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


>


 I like it, this is gonna be a riot!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 3, 2015)

I say no rules whatsoever. Aussie style is fun, gives it more variables for sure. Plus its the only race where a spike will help lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I say you can't run your own saw...........


That's ok too...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 4, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I say no rules whatsoever. Aussie style is fun, gives it more variables for sure. Plus its the only race where a spike will help lol


I wanna run your alky saw in it...
So will like 10 other people...
It won't melt down...


I don't think...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 4, 2015)

Its doing much better, there should be 2 more to melt down though. 56mm 281 on 20%......... It might get hairy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 4, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I wanna run your alky saw in it...
> So will like 10 other people...
> It won't melt down...
> 
> ...




I say we go tallest to shortest.


----------



## cobey (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow! I would have to wait a long time to race.......
How bout widest to skinnyest


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 4, 2015)

cobey said:


> Wow! I would have to wait a long time to race.......
> How bout widest to skinnyest


shoot I still will be in front of you Cobey.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 4, 2015)

Then go by the number of your AS Posts... lowest to highest.. give us new guys a chance!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 4, 2015)

I say the host get to go first


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, mark should go first with Adams alky saw!


----------



## jetmd (Apr 4, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I say we go tallest to shortest.



I am good with that arrangement.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 4, 2015)

Meeee too! Can't remember if I am taller than Kenneth?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it'll be a draw between hedge, Chet, and Clint.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I think it'll be a draw between hedge, Chet, and Clint.



I will run it while they are deciding then.


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I plan on taking people to the mill and I will announce the time after in talk to Virgil.
> 
> Folks, don't forget the swap trailer this year, I want to make an area for "free" items and the properly labeled "for sale" section!
> 
> Like in previous years we will have a cookout Friday night and the fryers will be going. If you wish to contribute please feel free and if someone wants to grill, we can fire that up too!



I will bring saws to sell.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> I will bring saws to sell.


Selling the 026 Dave?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 4, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will run it while they are deciding then.


Big is all relative...
Just tried a loop of cobey's Carlton..
Cuts good.. 
Big teeth..


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes, mark should go first with Adams alky saw!


I b sceered!
What if it go boom


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I b sceered!
> What if it go boom


Wear two pairs of chaps!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Wear two pairs of chaps!


 That dont help with the top half!
I dont have a bullet proof vest or mask!
Ill watch thanks.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds like i better get a few gallons of nitro.


----------



## cobey (Apr 4, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I b sceered!
> What if it go boom


Ask AWOL what happens....


----------



## cobey (Apr 4, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Sounds like i better get a few gallons of nitro.


I'll just watch ..... that old human powered two man saw would be good for a couple timed races


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 5, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Selling the 026 Dave?


Yes I am.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 5, 2015)

I have at least one 101 powered saw operational, but we will have to start with the saw running over the cant, the 101 can't quite pull enough at idle to keep the BDC22 working.




Mark


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 6, 2015)

Morning, all! Shirt order is in.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope all had an enjoyable Easter!

19 days & counting.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 6, 2015)

Heh. Noticed just the other day a station has 110 octane LL on their sign for $7.99.9/gal.


----------



## olyman (Apr 6, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Heh. Noticed just the other day a station has 110 octane LL on their sign for $7.99.9/gal.


 holy smoooooleys!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 6, 2015)

Its $5.25 in MN


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 6, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Its $5.25 in MN



I curious to find out what prompted a local chain of six or eight locations to offer what amounts to race gas. Strange.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 6, 2015)

We get ours at the airport.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 6, 2015)

Add me and Malia to the list!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Ron you got any more of that basswood????


----------



## cobey (Apr 7, 2015)

Getting closer


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 7, 2015)

Ya We've got the rest of that tree and some small cedar chunks just waitin for u


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 7, 2015)

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey Ron you got any more of that basswood????





hoskvarna said:


> Ya We've got the rest of that tree and some small cedar chunks just waitin for u


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 7, 2015)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 7, 2015)

17 days and counting!!

Road trip!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 7, 2015)

You are making quite a drive coming out to our lovely state! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2015)

I started getting a few ready last night.

BP-1 with the original chain set up.




Super 550 now has the original flat back carburetor again.







Mark


----------



## Philbert (Apr 7, 2015)

heimannm said:


> BP-1 with the original chain set up.


Got a close up on that chain Mark?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2015)

I have not fully grasped my new/old camera but here is the best I can give you.







There is another, I presume older version of this chain with much thicker/heavier teeth. I have a few small bits of it on hand but not enough to make up a chain for this saw. This one looks very much like an old two man scratcher type chain.

Philbert, I you are coming to the GTG on the 25th I have another small pile of chain for you and will have a few more to add to it as I get some other saws ready.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow Dex, that's a haul!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2015)

I drove from Tiffin, OH to Dike, IA last Friday, took just about 9 hours. Pretty easy drive really, pay attention at the 80/90/65 interchange, you can't get on 80 West directly but have to make a little swing up 65 and loop around to get on 80 again.

I think the tolls came to $14.45...

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Apr 7, 2015)

heimannm said:


> I have not fully grasped my new/old camera but here is the best I can give you. There is another, I presume older version of this chain with much thicker/heavier teeth. I have a few small bits of it on hand but not enough to make up a chain for this saw. This one looks very much like an old two man scratcher type chain.





_Veeeerrrry interesting!_

At first I thought, '_Mark could not have put that chain on backwards, could he_?' I don't think that I have ever seen a scratcher tooth chain with depth gauges. Do you know when these were made?

If it is OK, I am going to post this in a scratcher chain thread I started: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scratcher-chain.271236/

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2015)

Post away.

The BP-1 was produced in 1961/62, I am not sure of the actual dates but it was only offered for about 9 months before fears of the engine overspeeding and coming apart killed it...at least that was the official line. Unofficially it was rumored that the heat output and the complexity of the unit drove the decision to kill it. Some earlier chain like the JJ was built on a very similar chassis, that chain dates back a few more years.

They also have very specific instructions for filing the depth gauges as the chain wears, you don't take the top down, you file some off the "back" end of it to effectively lower the gauge.

I can't find any electronic version of the documentation right now so you will just have to take my word for it.

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 7, 2015)

heimannm said:


> I drove from Tiffin, OH to Dike, IA last Friday, took just about 9 hours. Pretty easy drive really, pay attention at the 80/90/65 interchange, you can't get on 80 West directly but have to make a little swing up 65 and loop around to get on 80 again.
> 
> I think the tolls came to $14.45...
> 
> Mark



Yeah thats messed up making the jump from 90 to 80/94 and has been for sometime.

Its not bad most the time but at certain times of the day its not nice. Later in the day on Fridays is one of those times. If it was me coming from the east to the west on 90 I would just keep going west past I65 and take the Cline Ave/912 exit south and its only like 2 miles back south to 80/94.


Just a heads up, that whole area can be a mess on Friday late afternoon/evening. From I65 all the way to Joliet IL at times.

If things go as planned we will be going through there about noon or a bit after and don't expect any delays at that time.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 7, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Wow Dex, that's a haul!



Yep... Gonna stop half way and pick up my brother from another mother. 

I may not even bring a saw. Just a hungry belly and a bunch of bullchit to talk about!!  lol



heimannm said:


> I drove from Tiffin, OH to Dike, IA last Friday, took just about 9 hours. Pretty easy drive really, pay attention at the 80/90/65 interchange, you can't get on 80 West directly but have to make a little swing up 65 and loop around to get on 80 again.
> 
> I think the tolls came to $14.45...
> 
> Mark



Thanks for the heads up! 



Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah thats messed up making the jump from 90 to 80/94 and has been for sometime.
> 
> Its not bad most the time but at certain times of the day its not nice. Later in the day on Fridays is one of those times. If it was me coming from the east to the west on 90 I would just keep going west past I65 and take the Cline Ave/912 exit south and its only like 2 miles back south to 80/94.
> 
> ...



Thanks as well...


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 7, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Pretty easy drive really, pay attention at the 80/90/65 interchange, you can't get on 80 West directly but have to make a little swing up 65 and loop around to get on 80 again



To stay on I80 west it is a mess. Much nicer road now construction is done. When not paying attention I have had to pay extra tolls to get turned around when going west. Or when chatting with someone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there any road construction I would need to look out for from the West.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 7, 2015)

In Altona Iowa on I80 there is some construction. The Hwy 65 North exit (142) from the west to Marshalltown is closed. Take the next exit 143 then go north to Hwy 65. It is marked. The signs may say take exit 141. But that is for going into Altona IA.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2015)

I can almost make the I 35 N drive in my sleep now...
OK.. So I have actually napped it..
Won't be snoozing if Levi is driving though...
We'd end up in Nebraska...


----------



## cobey (Apr 8, 2015)

I ordered a rim drive drum for the 590 echo ..... want to try an 8 pin on it


----------



## cobey (Apr 8, 2015)

cobey said:


> I ordered a rim drive drum for the 590 echo ..... want to try an 8 pin on it


Do they make a bigger one?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2015)

cobey said:


> Do they make a bigger one?


Only if it's the large drum..


----------



## cobey (Apr 8, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Only if it's the large drum..


they said it uses large rims


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 8, 2015)

cobey said:


> they said it uses large rims



http://www.ebay.com/itm/290468200830?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## heimannm (Apr 8, 2015)

I called Danzo this week to order a few special sprockets, 3/8 9 pin, 3/8 10 pin, and .404 9 pin. I tried to buy a .404 10 pin but they'd just shipped an order of 50 pieces to Timberwolf and were out...

I have an 11 or 12 pin on the 101 saw now, gives the chain a little lift when running WOT out of the wood.




If I can get my second 101 engine running I will set it up with a .404 Harvester bar that Bill G gave me, it will handle the 9 or 10 pin .404 sprocket quite easily.

Mark


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2015)

cobey said:


> Do they make a bigger one?



A 9 pin on a 590? 

I would do videos of the 7 pin and 8 pin with same bar and chain and see the difference.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2015)

9 tooth .325 is just a bit smaller than an 8 tooth 3/8.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2015)

heimannm said:


> 9 tooth .325 is just a bit smaller than an 8 tooth 3/8.



I think that you need to mount all of those on one saw, with a derailleur, like a mountain bike!




Philbert


----------



## cobey (Apr 9, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> A 9 pin on a 590?
> 
> I would do videos of the 7 pin and 8 pin with same bar and chain and see the difference.


I would only use big sprockets in race cants...... Will try the 8 pin 1st

The 590 is a strong ported saw


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I think that you need to mount all of those on one saw, with a derailleur, like a mountain bike!
> 
> View attachment 418198
> 
> ...


 
I will stack them up and mount them to the clutch if you are willing to operate the derailleur when it's going flat out.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2015)

cobey said:


> I would only use big sprockets in race cants...... Will try the 8 pin 1st
> 
> The 590 is a strong ported saw


I have a .325 9 if ya wanna try.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2015)

Redneck Couch Surfing:  Friday night gtg entertainment? Who's with me??


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 9, 2015)

I wanna see that mac run bad!! After getting a sp125 ive found a whole new love for macs. I need to go see your collection mark.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Redneck Couch Surfing:  Friday night gtg entertainment? Who's with me??



I think I'd join you in that endeavor.
Adam would do it too..
I'm pretty sure...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 9, 2015)

Mike as long as i have a motorized wheelchair for the following day im down!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mark does have to re seed the pasture this year! 


Who has the couch?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2015)

If no couch........... Tire and chain will suffice or maybe an old recliner??


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> If no couch........... Tire and chain will suffice or maybe an old recliner??


Nope...
Gotta be a couch...


----------



## cobey (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you got any opossums we can run over with the couch? Didn't know if you have them in IA ? Car hoods work too , but you need have good leather gloves not to cut yer hands and don't ware shorts road rash sucks


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 10, 2015)

That's one way to spread the cow pies.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2015)

So mark, can we??


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 10, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> That's one way to spread the cow pies.


Isn't that how they created the idea for "knocked down texture" and then applied the idea to drywall? LOL


----------



## olyman (Apr 10, 2015)

cobey said:


> Do you got any opossums we can run over with the couch? Didn't know if you have them in IA ? Car hoods work too , but you need have good leather gloves not to cut yer hands and don't ware shorts road rash sucks


 oh, we have PLENTY of poooossoms. and believe it or not,,theres also some porcupines running around.....


----------



## old guy (Apr 10, 2015)

That's how I got in the shape I'm in now.

John


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2015)

How about this? These are my friends from Odessa MO!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm charging up my GoPro as we speak, for video but I'll watch from a distance. Hope there's a brain bucket being used if it goes through.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 10, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Redneck Couch Surfing:  Friday night gtg entertainment? Who's with me??





You guys need to tell me where the nearest hospitals at so I can come see you on Saturday.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 10, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I'm charging up my GoPro as we speak, for video but I'll watch from a distance. Hope there's a brain bucket being used if it goes through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


 
Wouldn't use of a 'brain bucket' imply there would actually be brains used during this insanity that would then need to be protected?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 10, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Wouldn't use of a 'brain bucket' imply there would actually be brains used during this insanity that would then need to be protected?


Amen Vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd say the couch would be safer than the wheeled chair.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 10, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Wouldn't use of a 'brain bucket' imply there would actually be brains used during this insanity that would then need to be protected?


Well considering he whom be riding is probably a Husky owner, there's no need for implementation of a bucket then......the insanity is implied already.






Yea, I went there! Stihl power!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 10, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Well considering he whom be riding is probably a Husky owner, there's no need for implementation of a bucket then......the insanity is implied already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the dislike button,hehehehe


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 12, 2015)

I got Blondie talked into a day trip.[emoji2]
Will try to get there by mid morning Saturday. 
Will have to leave late afternoon or early evening as geezers don't travel well.

Address? So I can plug it in to my map app.. Four hour drive from here but more like five in senior travel time.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 12, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2
28) 67L36Driver +1
29 MoJim

Address
*Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

Where and when is the farm land gtg?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 12, 2015)

April 25. 3507 v ave Chelsea, ia. 52215


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodcutter2
> 3) Mike Gott
> 4) Tim Gott
> ...






bikemike said:


> Where and when is the farm land gtg?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 12, 2015)

Add Mo.Jim to the list. He will come up Friday I hear, in the Ford High Rise.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 13, 2015)

Need we buy him tires?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 13, 2015)

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 13, 2015)

Mark, if you need a kart driver, I only weigh one thirty.............


----------



## heimannm (Apr 13, 2015)

So does a finished saw.




Mark


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 13, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Well considering he whom be riding is probably a Husky owner, there's no need for implementation of a bucket then......the insanity is implied already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice to know that you aren't talking about me and my Homelite saws.. different exhaust note


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 13, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Nice to know that you aren't talking about me and my Homelite saws.. different exhaust note


Yea there's no excuse for that. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2015)

Getting closer...
I'll not be ready..
So may have dull chains..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not even close to being started to get ready!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't even know what I am going bringing. RV ihas been in Freightliners shop for two weeks. Waiting for a radiator.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm not even close to being started to get ready!


I'm glad I ain't you.. 
It's nice being able to just "show up".. 

I'm staring at 1/4 mile of fence row Levi and I need to get cut and cleared this weekend, and oats to plant... 
Saws will be dirty and dull...


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 13, 2015)

I am a little bit ready!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 14, 2015)

I was piss reving the Pro 88 this afternoon and the son in law remarked how it sounded like a motocross bike.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 14, 2015)

You piss rever!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 14, 2015)

Lined up the SIL's truck to drive to Iowa. That way we won't have to breath gas fumes riding in the Dodge van. Dragging Blondie with me. Offered to go by myself. 

That's not going over at all !!!

Should get there mid morning as geezers stop often for potty breaks. And, the speed control in the right hand seat.[emoji16]


----------



## olyman (Apr 14, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Lined up the SIL's truck to drive to Iowa. That way we won't have to breath gas fumes riding in the Dodge van. Dragging Blondie with me. Offered to go by myself.
> 
> That's not going over at all !!!
> 
> Should get there mid morning as geezers stop often for potty breaks. And, the speed control in the right hand seat.[emoji16]


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 14, 2015)

I think we gained a few guys from the Brainerd gtg. Should be good. Haven't read the thread much. What will we be racing in this year. Hopefully hedrow keeps to his word and doesn't sharpen his chains....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2015)

Derrick Johnson said:


> I think we gained a few guys from the Brainerd gtg. Should be good. Haven't read the thread much. What will we be racing in this year. Hopefully hedrow keeps to his word and doesn't sharpen his chains....



I promise...

Pretty much...

And stuff..


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 14, 2015)

Derrick Johnson said:


> I think we gained a few guys from the Brainerd gtg. Should be good. Haven't read the thread much. What will we be racing in this year. Hopefully hedrow keeps to his word and doesn't sharpen his chains....


 
Don't shitt yourself. Hedgerow is sandbagging big time. You better come prepared or you will be going home with your tail between your legs, might anyway.....just sayin'

On a different note, I will not be attending the Iowa GTG. My daughter is a senior graduating HS. Her prom is this weekend and I don't want to miss. Have fun and cut one for me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Don't shitt yourself. Hedgerow is sandbagging big time. You better come prepared or you will be going home with your tail between your legs, might anyway.....just sayin'
> 
> On a different note, I will not be attending the Iowa GTG. My daughter is a senior graduating HS. Her prom is this weekend and I don't want to miss. Have fun and cut one for me.


Don't worry...
Derrick and Adam gots their own bag of tricks...
They're the REAL sand baggers....

I'm sure Andy will cut an especially hainus one for ya..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm kinda ready. I got two old junks to run.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm sure Andy will cut an especially hainus one for ya..


 
BWAHAHAHA. That is funny right there...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 14, 2015)

Please contact me so I can keep a running total and I will collect from you at the gtg or if you can't attend and want to contribute, I can send my address in a pm, thank you so much!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 14, 2015)

.....


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 14, 2015)

It is all good fellas!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 14, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you need donations before GTG or day of?


Day of is cool!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2015)

Derek/Racket - be sure to swing by Dike on your way down, I have some bits for Racket's recent acquisition and you can see how bad it will get when you are old and spend all of your time playing with chainsaws.

Carl - just get her up when you make the first pot of coffee and you will be there by 9:00 AM and won't miss a thing. 

Mark


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Derek/Racket - be sure to swing by Dike on your way down, I have some bits for Racket's recent acquisition and you can see how bad it will get when you are old and spend all of your time playing with chainsaws.
> 
> Carl - just get her up when you make the first pot of coffee and you will be there by 9:00 AM and won't miss a thing.
> 
> Mark


We will for sure. Always wanted to take a lap around your shop. I'll apologize for the drool on the 399bp now.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2015)

We are going to be setting up the blocks and putting logs on them Saturday afternoon if any of you local guys need something to do.
Dont necessarily need help, just giving the opportunity. Probably start around 2:00 PM give or take.
I do hope this weather holds for the 25th......its been beautiful here lately.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 16, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2
28) 67L36Driver +1
29) MoJim
30) Steve NW WI

Address
*Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm about 90 percent sure that I'll be there. Might bring some cinnamon rolls. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 16, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> I'm about 90 percent sure that I'll be there. Might bring some cinnamon rolls. JR


U can come, but nobody likes those sweet rolls. With the rep of those rolls I bet if u show up without ur life might b in danger. Lol. Hope u can come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2015)

I forgot about this. For some reason I thought it was in May


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> U can come, but nobody likes those sweet rolls. With the rep of those rolls I bet if u show up without ur life might b in danger. Lol. Hope u can come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Humm, your rolls or your life, let me see. Maybe I better come armed. JR


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2015)

It's probably not necessary to come armed, but you certainly can..................we believe in that kind of thing here on Hoskey farms.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2015)

Unlike Tim McGraw...........


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 16, 2015)

Bill G said:


> I forgot about this. For some reason I thought it was in May


Actually, there is one May 16th as well...but at Doug's over in Waukee, IA


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2015)

Well Waukee is further at 175 miles versus 115 miles


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bring the stick shift please Bill.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 16, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Well Waukee is further at 175 miles versus 115 miles


And both are truely worth it to attend!!


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring the stick shift please Bill.




Well I am not sure if I will be there. Next weekend is going to be busy. As of right now I do not have a running truck and I have at least three trailer loads of auction items to get delivered


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh no.........


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh no.........



I had three vehicles do down within a 24hr period two weeks ago and I still have not got my son's truck done yet so it will be tight


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 16, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Unlike Tim McGraw...........


He wasn't invited, don't worry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> He wasn't invited, don't worry!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see that mark?


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> He wasn't invited, don't worry!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Well if Tim McGraw isn't going to be there.. I call dibbs on Faith Hill then!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 16, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Well if Tim McGraw isn't going to be there.. I call dibbs on Faith Hill then!



She is anti-second amendment also.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> She is anti-second amendment also.


They been famous too long...
Lost touch with reality...

To hell with them... Never liked em anyway..


Is that too harsh?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 16, 2015)

Everyone has the right to voice their opinions. They also have the right to respect mine & if they don't like the constitution, they have the right to leave. 

Isn't it amazing how just because someone doesn't see the need for having/doing something, they feel they can make the same choice for others.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 16, 2015)

Like or government 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope Faith likes PORK because I just purchased some bacon to put on the smoker grill during this G2G!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> Everyone has the right to voice their opinions. They also have the right to respect mine & if they don't like the constitution, they have the right to leave.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how just because someone doesn't see the need for having/doing something, they feel they can make the same choice for others.


Preach it , brother!!!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 17, 2015)

Bill G said:


> I had three vehicles do down within a 24hr period two weeks ago and I still have not got my son's truck done yet so it will be tight



You don't need a truck to get there next week. Steal your wifes mini van, I seen ya do it before.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 17, 2015)

Got the last of our CRP fields done tonight




now maybe I can get a couple more saws ready!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> You don't need a truck to get there next week. Steal your wifes mini van, I seen ya do it before.



Sniffing gas fumes sucks..............


----------



## jetmd (Apr 17, 2015)

I got the meat hangin for Saturday morning's breakfast.

Letting it hang for 21 days makes it better right?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 17, 2015)

7 days & looking forward to having a GREAT time!!

Mike, do you have a handle on a PA system or would you like me to bring one?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2015)

Are we going to have 'Hello my name is' shirt tags in LARGE letters?
So geezers can see 'em.


----------



## mn man (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm debating on coming so i can try out a couple saws, and see what people have for sale... also this iowa one is half the distance as the minnesota one was for me last weekend.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 17, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Are we going to have 'Hello my name is' shirt tags in LARGE letters?
> So geezers can see 'em.


Yes we will. They don't stay on real well, all that saw dust ,etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 17, 2015)

mn man said:


> i'm debating on coming so i can try out a couple saws, and see what people have for sale... also this iowa one is half the distance as the minnesota one was for me last weekend.


Come on down! I know there will b a runnin Homelite XL12(blue), couple Mall OMGs for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Come on down! I know there will b a runnin Homelite XL12(blue), couple Mall OMGs for sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Some rare items from the famous Driver collection also. 

'Fat Alice' will be there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> 7 days & looking forward to having a GREAT time!!
> 
> Mike, do you have a handle on a PA system or would you like me to bring one?


Hadn't really planned on using one.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 17, 2015)

What you do for the for sale wagon/trailer? Just tag your item and price? I have some stuff I would like to bring down and try to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes sir. That's how we do it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

What ya got?


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 17, 2015)

Just a 480 with scores piston/cylinder, old top handle Stihl, cpl macs and an echo cs5500 , if someone could use some parts of them or something. They aren't doing me any good other than collecting dust and taking up shop space, they'll be cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> What ya got?



No pre GTG dibbs allowed!

Buncha vultures..........


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> No pre GTG dibbs allowed!
> 
> Buncha vultures..........


Blasphemy!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 17, 2015)

And so we start….I have a ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................but am looking for..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................or I could--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------but what if I==========================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================so then__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ so there.. I hope we can do some buying/selling and trading!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> And so we start….I have a ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................but am looking for..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................or I could--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------but what if I==========================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================so then__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ so there.. I hope we can do some buying/selling and trading!


Slow day at work, Vic????


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Slow day at work, Vic????


 
Not slow.. just anxious for next weekend!


----------



## olyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Unlike Tim McGraw...........


straight up!! or garth brooks....or the Dixie chicks!!!!! and have you read,,that tims daughter, loveesss and shoots all types of guns?????!!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> Everyone has the right to voice their opinions. They also have the right to respect mine & if they don't like the constitution, they have the right to leave.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how just because someone doesn't see the need for having/doing something, they feel they can make the same choice for others.


----------



## olyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> They been famous too long...
> Lost touch with reality...
> 
> To hell with them... Never liked em anyway..
> ...


 not near enough!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Blasphemy!



That Strunk is ready to rock. Right?

Or, is it in your front yard with your house number on the bar?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> That Strunk is ready to rock. Right?
> 
> Or, is it in your front yard with your house number on the bar?


No Carl, its sitting quietly beside the mono.... The super 650 is on the mailbox! [emoji5]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 17, 2015)

Great deal on worktunes muffs, today and tomorrow only.

http://www.fleetfarm.com/content/coupon/41715TEXTCoupon.html


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone doing any raffles? I have several hundred tickets I can bring?

In my favorite colors.. Merica colors!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dex, my daughter is a music teacher & they are always doing fund raisers. Please bring the tickets. --- Thanks!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mike, there was a PA/amplifier/microphone last year which Sarah used for announcing the saw races. I think you had borrowed it from a church???


----------



## mn man (Apr 17, 2015)

i really like these gtg thingys... went to the mn one last weekend with every intention to buy a husky 372xp if there was one. seeing all the different saws and trying a few out, i ended up leaving there with a jonsered 2171 which i never considered before the gtg. And a few days later ended up up driving to wi and getting a 2165 for jonsered racket... this is addictive


----------



## mn man (Apr 17, 2015)

from jonsered racket*


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 17, 2015)

mn man said:


> i really like these gtg thingys... went to the mn one last weekend with every intention to buy a husky 372xp if there was one. seeing all the different saws and trying a few out, i ended up leaving there with a jonsered 2171 which i never considered before the gtg. And a few days later ended up up driving to wi and getting a 2165 for jonsered racket... this is addictive


You've crossed the line now, no goin back. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 17, 2015)

What are the T-shirts going to look like. Art work? I know black in color.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2015)

Orange print of chainsaw and "Oakfest 2015" on the front.. Unfortunately the backs didn't get printed... [emoji33]


----------



## mn man (Apr 17, 2015)

90% sure ill come on down to this one


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds like we have a husqvarna demo trailer comin. Yepee!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 18, 2015)

What are these Husky things yall keep talkin about?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2015)

A week to go...............I'm ready for some fun!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> What are these Husky things yall keep talkin about?


Husky....... A bigger gentleman like you n me? [emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 18, 2015)

Does that apply to saws also, fat and round?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Does that apply to saws also, fat and round?


Well,,,,,,,Its true that some are more fat and round then others. The round part is fine with me, but I can do without the fat. And just so no one is confused, we are speaking of saws.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Does that apply to saws also, fat and round?


You my friend are jolly!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Husky....... A bigger gentleman like you n me? [emoji5] [emoji5]


Wish I could like that twice, Mike!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Well,,,,,,,Its true that some are more fat and round then others. The round part is fine with me, but I can do without the fat. And just so no one is confused, we are speaking of saws.


Stihl that is! 076 truly is a "fat bottom girl"


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 18, 2015)

Fat and round!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

Got the logs set today! Mark, Ron, Jess, Kamryn, and myself took about 3 hours to git r done!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

Now I can't wait for the food!!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Now I can't wait for the food!!!!


I think that with chatting with the group is the best part! Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I think that with chatting with the group is the best part! Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Yup, the saws bring the people which is the best part! Coll people, sweet saws, and real good food!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there a place that is pretty close that has non E fuel?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes Belle Plaine, BP station 93oct premium. 7mi east. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes Belle Plaine, BP station 93oct premium. 7mi east.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been sponsors in the past of this gtg. Real good people, also the local stihl dealer!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Got the logs set today! Mark, Ron, Jess, Kamryn, and myself took about 3 hours to git r done!


We have several species to cut on-Cottonwood, Red Elm, American Elm, Mulberry, Hackberry, Cherry, Ash, Hickory and , of course, Oak (Burr and Red).
Then there are also race cants-all Cottonwood. Things are shaping up pretty well.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 18, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Is there a place that is pretty close that has non E fuel?



If you are truly interested, I can fill a five gallon can at a local station with 110 octane LL. seven bux a gallon I think it was.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> If you are truly interested, I can fill a five gallon can at a local station with 110 octane LL. seven bux a gallon I think it was.


I say we try lacquer thinner... And the airport here in Belle Plaine takes credit card....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> We have several species to cut on-Cottonwood, Red Elm, American Elm, Mulberry, Hackberry, Cherry, Ash, Hickory and , of course, Oak (Burr and Red).
> Then there are also race cants-all Cottonwood. Things are shaping up pretty well.


Funny you mention that cottonwood Ron..
It rained me and the fertilizer buggy off the field today, so I got to spend some quality time with the file..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Funny you mention that cottonwood Ron..
> It rained me and the fertilizer buggy off the field today, so I got to spend some quality time with the file..


Ain't skeeerd.....


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 18, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> If you are truly interested, I can fill a five gallon can at a local station with 110 octane LL. seven bux a gallon I think it was.



I truly appreciate the offer.. 

But the 93 will be fine. I run 87 octane 99% of the time


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2015)

Ill be ahead of my game this time, saws are already loaded. Im calling a poulan to win 50cc mod class, It eats my jonsered for lunch.[emoji33]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmmmmm. 50cc class. I have a really nice Pioneer P-26. Wonder if it would keep up with the 'youngsters'.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2015)

Only one way to find out! Really cant wait to get down there. Excited for the mcculloch tour as well, ill be able to finally run a 125 mac once i get to marks!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 18, 2015)

Send a message if you need an address or directions.

I have a big week ahead with lots to get done included some saw preparations. Spent my evenings this week hauling wood home from a cut site near my work, then last night and today moving what the balance of my wood pile in anticipation of some additional work around the house in the coming weeks.

Didn't get to take any photos before the rain started this afternoon. A couple of nice showers already and more on the way overnight. We needed it and according to the forecast we are in for a bit more overnight and tomorrow, then lo0king pretty nice for the rest of the week. Should be good for next Saturday though it could get chilly overnight for the campers.

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill be ahead of my game this time, saws are already loaded. Im calling a poulan to win 50cc mod class, It eats my jonsered for lunch.[emoji33]


Funny thing is, I was just about to say the same thing about a Stihl 028....
I love the grab bag classes...
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2015)

Hahaha good one hedge, stihl.....winning.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Ain't skeeerd.....


I know.. I'm just tryin to compensate for slow saws...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Hahaha good one hedge, stihl.....winning.....


Lol...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

We have 17 cants left and I figured I'd let you all decide classes and such. We'll have the trailer ready tho!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 18, 2015)

So for all us newbies going to this, could someone explain all the races and whatnot. Like the size of the cants/classes of saws.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2015)

Got two more old junks to run!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

I like junks!!! Sandy ones to be exact!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I like junks!!! Sandy ones to be exact!!!!!!!!!



You can run some of my junks, just bring your ear muffs...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2015)

And plugs underneath!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> So for all us newbies going to this, could someone explain all the races and whatnot. Like the size of the cants/classes of saws.


I would love to explain it all............except I dont understand most of it. Gonna have to wait for someone to respond that knows.


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I know.. I'm just tryin to compensate for slow saws...


That's what I'm doing  compensating for my slow saws  
Win or loose cutting and racing is fun


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 19, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I would love to explain it all............except I dont understand most of it. Gonna have to wait for someone to respond that knows.


While you're waiting, here is some vid of last years races.


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 19, 2015)

How many folks planning on staying/camping on site and will be there Saturday and Sunday mornings? I will bring bacon and sausage links and patties and eggs if there will be something set up to cook on? I will enjoy rustling up breakfast for all. Give me a rough headcount please.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll have stoves and electric skillets!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 19, 2015)

Ill be there sat and sunday morning


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2015)

Me too +3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 19, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> So for all us newbies going to this, could someone explain all the races and whatnot. Like the size of the cants/classes of saws.


OK... I'll take a go at it. This is how we run it for our country fair races here in Mn:

Classes are 1 for stock, 1 for modified in each size class:
Up to 45cc
45-54cc
55-64cc
65-74cc
75-84cc
85 & up
Plus, classics are on their own. 
If there are enough zips, week often run a zip race, we've also run classes for just one saw if they're are enough of them there- like a 49sp or something.

Not sure if that's how we'll run it next weekend, but it should get you a general idea.... Hope that helps?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 19, 2015)

Figured we better make it official...

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2
28) 67L36Driver +1
29) MoJim
30) Steve NW WI
31) 5r-inc
32) Derrick Johnson
33) The Dodgegeeks

Address
*Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm 99% sure that I'll make it. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> I'm 99% sure that I'll make it. JR


With pecan rolls??????


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 19, 2015)

Cinnamon rolls. My friend the baker in Greene is doing a full pan (24) for me. I hope to have more than half when I get there. Will be leaving here about 6:30 hope to by there by 8. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2015)

Meat candy????


----------



## struggle (Apr 19, 2015)

Not sure I will make it. I have a bunch of tree and stump work to get after that might carry over to the weekend. Will have to see how the start of this week goes. Weather has been setting me back every week.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 19, 2015)

I will be there Fri night.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK... I'll take a go at it. This is how we run it for our country fair races here in Mn:
> 
> Classes are 1 for stock, 1 for modified in each size class:
> Up to 45cc
> ...


Adam has to run those blasted alky saws in his own class...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2015)

Hot cat class...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 19, 2015)

My darn gas saw always beats it anyways hedge. Good ole fugly 630


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be riding down with Adam and Derrick on Friday. Sarah and Duane are coming down Saturday. Me, Sarah and Duane are heading back home on Saturday evening. I'd like to stay longer but we will have 100 pine trees to plant on Sunday. So Saturday I kill trees and Sunday I plant them.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry for my stupidity......but are they all heads up races with one cant or do you guys straps some cants together for the bigger saws like they do on the build offs and race against the clock? 

Getting pretty excited!!!!


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Adam has to run those blasted alky saws in his own class...


I'll run him 1 cut to his 3 with my 2159


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Sorry for my stupidity......but are they all heads up races with one cant or do you guys straps some cants together for the bigger saws like they do on the build offs and race against the clock?
> 
> Getting pretty excited!!!!





Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Sorry for my stupidity......but are they all heads up races with one cant or do you guys straps some cants together for the bigger saws like they do on the build offs and race against the clock?
> 
> Getting pretty excited!!!!


The only timed race's I've been in were dollar races 
Usually a big cant ..... lately Aussie style racing
Bore in, cut down, finish with up cut


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sometimes the decision to use mutiple cants bundled together isn't made until types of saws/bars show up & racers voice their preferences.

10" square cants of cottonwood seem to be the choice starting point.


----------



## awol (Apr 20, 2015)

A broken collarbone hasn't kept James from practicing for the saw races!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

John, bring the sound system if you have room. I'll dig up the genny..


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a Honda 1000 watt, real quiet if you want me to bring it. That should be enough for PA.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> I have a Honda 1000 watt, real quiet if you want me to bring it. That should be enough for PA.


Yes please!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Done deal.
Also 2 for breakfast sat.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you need a big one for cooking or is the food area close to the buildings?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

Food is in the building!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Food is in the building!


If you can think of something you'd like me to bring in particular, shoot me a text..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> If you can think of something you'd like me to bring in particular, shoot me a text..


Back strap duh!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 20, 2015)

From past experience... I suggest that everyone jot this address down just in case AS is down and you are unable to access this when you need it...

*Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2015)

jrsdws said:


> How many folks planning on staying/camping on site and will be there Saturday and Sunday mornings? I will bring bacon and sausage links and patties and eggs if there will be something set up to cook on? I will enjoy rustling up breakfast for all. Give me a rough headcount please.


 Would love the help sat morn. Sunday morn I will help cook breakfast, normally don't do any then , guys are packin up to leave. But I bet if we're cooking they will eat, like u said head count. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 20, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Would love the help sat morn. Sunday morn I will help cook breakfast, normally don't do any then , guys are packin up to leave. But I bet if we're cooking they will eat, like u said head count.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Put 3 down for me Mark . What are the menus for other meals. Would like contribute.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Back strap duh!


Will check freezer...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

So Chet and Vic....... Per our previous conversation.......... How about this.




bacon fried oreos?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

Bacon wrapped boneless skinless chicken thighs. Smoked 2 hrs. Meat candy!!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 20, 2015)

OOooh YA!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

Made some of these down in Jasper...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Put 3 down for me Mark . What are the menus for other meals. Would like contribute.


 Sat morn , bisqits&gravy, eggs, deer breakfast sausage. Sat noon pulled pork,coleslaw,macaroni salad,green beans. So any thing u want to add to that,dessert , drinks. Will have tea,coffee,lemonade,water,will need some OJ,milk and rolls for sat morn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> So Chet and Vic....... Per our previous conversation.......... How about this.
> 
> 
> 
> bacon fried oreos?


So I take it you will have the fryers going Friday evening??
To fry say, whatever?


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> So I take it you will have the fryers going Friday evening??
> To fry say, whatever?


Word to the wise.. take a peek inside first before just dropping food items in as there may be some saw related part cooking in there too.. lol


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Made some of these down in Jasper...
> 
> View attachment 420280


 
For those who don't know what this is.. it is called the "Bacon Explosion"... and the ingredient list is short. It is made from 2 pounds of thick cut bacon, 2 pounds of Italian sausage, one jar of barbeque sauce, and one jar of barbecue rub/seasoning. The Bacon Explosion is constructed by weaving the bacon together to serve as a base. The base is seasoned and followed by the layering of sausage meat and crumbled bacon. Barbecue sauce is added and more seasoning is added, before rolling it into a giant "sausage-shaped monster." It takes about an hour per inch of thickness to cook and is then basted with more barbecue sauce, sliced into rounds, and served. A prepared Bacon Explosion contains at least 5,000 calories and 500 grams of fat, though a smaller 8-ounce portion contains 878 calories and 60 grams of fat..... we would all be found sleeping this one off later in the reslting food coma!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> For those who don't know what this is.. it is called the "Bacon Explosion"... and the ingredient list is short. It is made from 2 pounds of thick cut bacon, 2 pounds of Italian sausage, one jar of barbeque sauce, and one jar of barbecue rub/seasoning. The Bacon Explosion is constructed by weaving the bacon together to serve as a base. The base is seasoned and followed by the layering of sausage meat and crumbled bacon. Barbecue sauce is added and more seasoning is added, before rolling it into a giant "sausage-shaped monster." It takes about an hour per inch of thickness to cook and is then basted with more barbecue sauce, sliced into rounds, and served. A prepared Bacon Explosion contains at least 5,000 calories and 500 grams of fat, though a smaller 8-ounce portion contains 878 calories and 60 grams of fat..... we would all be found sleeping this one off later in the reslting food coma!


They are an impressive gut bomb...
No doubt...


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 20, 2015)

Up here we call it a baconator. Use ground pork or sausage and let the eater ad whatever. This looks great though. JR


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 20, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Sat morn , bisqits&gravy, eggs, deer breakfast sausage. Sat noon pulled pork,coleslaw,macaroni salad,green beans. So any thing u want to add to that,dessert , drinks. Will have tea,coffee,lemonade,water,will need some OJ,milk and rolls for sat morn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put me down for a couple gallons of moo juice.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amp & microphone loaded. 

Sponsors, is there anything you would like help with on Friday?

I will be camping Friday & Saturday nights.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 20, 2015)

cobey said:


> The only timed race's I've been in were dollar races
> Usually a big cant ..... lately Aussie style racing
> Bore in, cut down, finish with up cut


I get the fun if aussie style, but it will exclude some folks who aren't comfortable bore cutting... Do as you wish...


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 20, 2015)

Folks a while back I put out a request for a coil for an 041 Stihl. Hedgerow provided one for me to pass on to an elderly member of our church. Unfortunately, there were 2 coil options available he need the other one. So if any one can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

This is the one needed:




I will be at the Iowa Oakfest this weekend or start a conversation with me if you can help.

THANKS!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2015)

I packed up a crate of stuff for the swap meet area. Hope someone can use the stuff. 

If anyone has a extra 3/8 .058 93DL chain I would be interested. .058 is odd stuff around here..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 20, 2015)

We can bring 2 gallons of O.J. and several dozen cookies. Is it Friday yet.


----------



## jetmd (Apr 20, 2015)

Brenda picked up the Oreo's and batter today, we got that all covered for Friday night.
And sausage for Saturday morning.
The big truck is fueled and ready to head North!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone have a leaf blower they want to sell/trade?

I don't want "dibs" on anything. Just want to give a heads up to those who have a Stihl Handheld or Backpack blower that I am highly interested in bringing one home. So if that was an item you were going to leave home? Maybe pack it in your truck/car. 

I am bringing trade items and cash..


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2015)

I got a little green poulan I'll trade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2015)

One more day of work for me.. Worked on my truck tonight, (coil pack on #2 went bad) luckily I had an old one in the barn and its running on all 4 again! Maybe by Thursday I can get a few saws running...... Come hell or high water, crick risen or not, the 650 WILL make an appearance......... Carry on!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 20, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> I packed up a crate of stuff for the swap meet area. Hope someone can use the stuff.
> 
> If anyone has a extra 3/8 .058 93DL chain I would be interested. .058 is odd stuff around here..




I believe I can help you out I think I have a couple maybe three I will bring what I have. they are either carlton or windsor.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2015)

Second 101 dog was running for bit tonight, I need to find a bigger fuel tank to strap on there somewhere.







Mark


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 20, 2015)

Would there be access to a freezer, I would bring 4 or 5 gallons of ice cream if that would interest anybody? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I get the fun if aussie style, but it will exclude some folks who aren't comfortable bore cutting... Do as you wish...


It isn't up to me, I'm not too good at it anyways


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2015)

Me and the Tabby are bringing some of her chocolate chip
And oatmeal raison cookies gonna put some money in the donation
Bucket too


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey!!!!!!!! Someone needs to add
Chad (lumberjackchef) and his three girls to the list....... he is gonna carve some stuff
And other stuff ...... good times


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2015)

cobey said:


> It isn't up to me, I'm not too good at it anyways


I like Aussie style cutting..


And stuff...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Would there be access to a freezer, I would bring 4 or 5 gallons of ice cream if that would interest anybody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ya Mike id have freezer room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I like Aussie style cutting..
> 
> 
> And stuff...


Ya, but yer like 8' tall, so it don't matter how high the cant is fer you... Us midgets got a hard time with that... [emoji12] can't git no stinkin leverage!!

Not that I could beat ya anyway... [emoji48]
Maybe I should challenge you to a short race.... [emoji41]


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 21, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Would love the help sat morn. Sunday morn I will help cook breakfast, normally don't do any then , guys are packin up to leave. But I bet if we're cooking they will eat, like u said head count.



Good point on Sunday morning. Let's make Saturday morning the feast and make it something quick and easy on Sunday as we'll need to be packing up to leave also.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2015)

You can tell its getting close. People are getting foggy.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 21, 2015)

cobey said:


> Hey!!!!!!!! Someone needs to add
> Chad (lumberjackchef) and his three girls to the list....... he is gonna carve some stuff
> And other stuff ...... good times


Yes we should be camping Friday and Saturday as well so please add us to the appropriate lists......can't wait to see familiar faces and meet some new ones!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2015)

We found the basswood too!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmmmm...

Needs more cowbell..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 420385
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Needs more cowbell..



That looks like it might cut.:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That looks like it might cut.:


Cuts ok now.. 
But got a lot of "fluf" if you ask me...


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Spent 4 hrs given everything swipe with the file last night.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Only got 2 left to sharpen


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Only got 2 left to sharpen


Save one for friday night in the shop. There's a bunch of fella's that would like to watch..
I saved one back too. 
A little bourbon on ice in a glass, and I'll be ready to touch one up..
Just gotta keep the filings out of my cup...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Save one for friday night in the shop. There's a bunch of fella's that would like to watch..
> I saved one back too.
> A little bourbon on ice in a glass, and I'll be ready to touch one up..
> Just gotta keep the filings out of my cup...


 Maybe u need a sippy cup. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Apr 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Save one for friday night in the shop. There's a bunch of fella's that would like to watch..
> I saved one back too.
> A little bourbon on ice in a glass, and I'll be ready to touch one up..
> Just gotta keep the filings out of my cup...


 sure you aren't short,, on your blood iron content??


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds good


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 21, 2015)

I was wondering if there was going to be any sort of chain sharpening display/seminar. I would like some pointers from some experts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I was wondering if there was going to be any sort of chain sharpening display/seminar. I would like some pointers from some experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Know you've done it


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 21, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I was wondering if there was going to be any sort of chain sharpening display/seminar. I would like some pointers from some experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



IDK but; if someone is willing to grind a loop of Remington Side Plainer 7/16" (chipper) I'll bring along the 24" bar/chain for the GL-7.

Past me to make it throw large chips.[emoji26]


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

We can figure it out. P.S. its f------g snowing up here.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I believe I can help you out I think I have a couple maybe three I will bring what I have. they are either carlton or windsor.



That would be great, no biggie what type, just for a GTG saw anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> IDK but; if someone is willing to grind a loop of Remington Side Plainer 7/16" (chipper) I'll bring along the 24" bar/chain for the GL-7.
> 
> Past me to make it throw large chips.[emoji26]


Piece of cake Carl...



Mike Gott said:


> I was wondering if there was going to be any sort of chain sharpening display/seminar. I would like some pointers from some experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Derrick is crafty with a chain..


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm gettin saws ready so you guys have someone to beat.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Piece of cake Carl...
> 
> 
> Derrick is crafty with a chain..


According to the 'book' the 1/8" wheel on my elcheapo Nick the Grinder is too narrow.

And, you don't want me using a file on a chain you would use.[emoji23]


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2015)

View attachment 420340



Mike Gott said:


> I was wondering if there was going to be any sort of chain sharpening display/seminar. I would like some pointers from some experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



X2....


----------



## TBrown (Apr 21, 2015)

I wish Chelsea was closer. Long ways to ride.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2015)

the way its going around here I'll have all my chains to sharpen Friday night. hopefully I'll have time to make a few replacement cutters for the one chain, they dont seem to like flying off at 18k.


----------



## jetmd (Apr 21, 2015)

Mike gave an excellent "hands on" demonstration at our Friday night safety meeting.
Ifin I was a bettn man, this might happen again!
Mike........Mike.......


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> the way its going around here I'll have all my chains to sharpen Friday night. hopefully I'll have time to make a few replacement cutters for the one chain, they dont seem to like flying off at 18k.


Just run without em..
It'll be fine..


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> Amp & microphone loaded.
> 
> Sponsors, is there anything you would like help with on Friday?
> 
> I will be camping Friday & Saturday nights.


Not sure what all we will have left to do on Friday, John. Come whenever you want/can and I'm sure we'll find something to keep us busy!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Mike gave an excellent "hands on" demonstration at our Friday night safety meeting.
> Ifin I was a bettn man, this might happen again!
> Mike........Mike.......


I am sure no pro here! Matt is the man!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2015)

What is "needed"

@jrsdws and myself will bring anything needed. 

It is not a cheap endeavor to put on an event of this magnitude.

So the host and co-host will be tipped.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> What is "needed"
> 
> @jrsdws and myself will bring anything needed. Also, the host and co-host will be "tipped".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> What is "needed"
> 
> @jrsdws and myself will bring anything needed.
> 
> ...


Needed? As far as food goes, bring anything that is easy to travel with. We should have meat, salads, sides covered, so something like a dessert, cookie, etc.
Havent heard of anyone bringing soda pop to drink, so could use some of that too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

That didn't work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't know what happened, put my response in Dexs quote????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Needed? As far as food goes, bring anything that is easy to travel with. We should have meat, salads, sides covered, so something like a dessert, cookie, etc.
> Havent heard of anyone bringing soda pop to drink, so could use some of that too. Thanks for asking!



Put me down for bringing some Sodas, and some thing like you suggested, kinda hard bringing really good stuff on a long trip. 

Mike I'll touch base with ya on the way over friday to see for sure whats needed.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't know what happened, put my response in Dexs quote????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was ya trying to do that? Kinda cool.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2015)

No I wasn't, don't know that I could do it again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 21, 2015)

Been a poopy day, got an outer ear infection, got my thumb in a belt sander at work, but I duct taped it together. Got some meds from Dr. Got home finished Chads race chain. Touched up my first race chain. Got ALOT of stuff to do before Friday at 4 am when we head to Iowa .........


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 21, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> No I wasn't, don't know that I could do it again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm laughing with ya brother, not at ya!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2015)

I will be bringing some material for Mike and Chet to fry... 

I heard they'll fry anything... 

This will be fun...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 22, 2015)

OK... I've moved some stuff around, kicked a couple shins, and played the "King of the Castle" card.
Looks like about an hour and a half drive for me... what time is breakfast Saturday??
I was hopin' to get the summer shoes on my pickup this week... but... ya' know how it goes sometimes?? I ain't gonna' bounce for 100 minutes on bias ply tires, so it looks like I'll likely drive the daughter's car... no jokes, you'll hurt my feelings (ya' know how sensitive I am).

I ain't got no fancy saws, special race chains, and what not... and I ain't never been to one of these so I'm just commin' to see what it's all about.
I checked the weather... what y'all do if it rains?? Should I bring rain gear or do we sit in the shed and drink beer?? 
Won't be bringin' fancy food neither... wife is really sick this week... but I can donate to the cause.

Anyway, expect me Saturday mornin'... likely can't stay all day unless somethin' changes.

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2
28) 67L36Driver +1
29) MoJim
30) Steve NW WI
31) 5r-inc
32) Derrick Johnson
33) The Dodgegeeks
34) Whitespider (Saturday - can't stay all day)

Address
*Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa


----------



## Woodburner2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Needed? As far as food goes, bring anything that is easy to travel with. We should have meat, salads, sides covered, so something like a dessert, cookie, etc.
> Havent heard of anyone bringing soda pop to drink, so could use some of that too. Thanks for asking!



I'm bringing a couple cases of pop.


----------



## shorthunter (Apr 22, 2015)

1) Grimmy
2) Woodcutter2
3) Mike Gott
4) Tim Gott
5) DexterDay
6) JRSDWS
7) wendell
8) Fishnuts2
9) Olyman. Xl
10) awol + family
11) Time's Standing Stih
12)Stihlx8 +1
13)Sam-tip
14)Stu
15) Vic
16)Oldguy + 1
17)dave53223
18)cobey + 1
19) Oliver1655
20) Jetmd + 1
21) Hedgerow
22) Levi
23) Heimannm
24) Jonsered Raket
25) Modifiedmark (more then likely
26)Cbfarmall
27) wkend lumberjak+2
28) 67L36Driver +1
29) MoJim
30) Steve NW WI
31) 5r-inc
32) Derrick Johnson
33) The Dodgegeeks
34) Whitespider (Saturday - can't stay all day)
35) Me


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 22, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodcutter2
> 3) Mike Gott
> 4) Tim Gott
> ...



We gonna need a bigger boat?..................


----------



## shorthunter (Apr 22, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> We gonna need a bigger boat?..................



I can swim


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope the weather man is wrong as usual. I'm seeing 90% chance of rain for Saturday and 50% on Friday. I'll be there either way. Gonna have some saws but not gonna say they'll be all to sharp. Some of them have hit a nail or two and I have been so busy working on my truck project I haven't touched a saw.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope the weathermen are as accurate as normal then it should be clear and sunny.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I hope the weather man is wrong as usual. I'm seeing 90% chance of rain for Saturday and 50% on Friday. I'll be there either way. Gonna have some saws but not gonna say they'll be all to sharp. Some of them have hit a nail or two and I have been so busy working on my truck project I haven't touched a saw.


Hope there wrong too. Sat afternoon looks good tho. We'll definitely have some time friday night to tune saws


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2015)

pickles are done! Had a good helper too!


----------



## cornfused (Apr 22, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> 1) Grimmy
> 2) Woodcutter2
> 3) Mike Gott
> 4) Tim Gott
> ...


36) Cornfused


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2015)

Look at his avatar Andy!!!!! I see power wagon!!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm up to about 99.5 percent sure, since I ordered the cinnamon rolls already, I might just as well say 100%. I'll pickem up in Greene at 6:am, or a little before, and head that way. I might forget the rolls if I'm not on the list. I was only able to order 24 roll, cause of some other gig that he is baking for, so it will be first come first served I guess. JR


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I hope the weather man is wrong as usual. I'm seeing 90% chance of rain for Saturday and 50% on Friday. I'll be there either way. Gonna have some saws but not gonna say they'll be all to sharp. Some of them have hit a nail or two and I have been so busy working on my truck project I haven't touched a saw.


Don't worry Andy..
We will touch up your chains properly...


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 22, 2015)

BFH=fix all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Look at his avatar Andy!!!!! I see power wagon!!


I see that, does he own it I wonder? Those old flat fender Power Wagon's are really cool, I want or should say NEED one.


----------



## cornfused (Apr 22, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I see that, does he own it I wonder? Those old flat fender Power Wagon's are really cool, I want or should say NEED one.


No...belongs to my cousin in Idaho. We restored it in 79 and it's been a parade queen ever since. Just have a soft spot for it...don't see too many like it!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 22, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> From past experience... I suggest that everyone jot this address down just in case AS is down and you are unable to access this when you need it...
> 
> *Oakfest * on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave Chelsea Iowa



Vic I did save this on my phone Monday. With things acting up here today it is a great idea. this place is up and down


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 22, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> We gonna need a bigger boat?..................


Might need a bigger shop if it rains too much!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2015)

Please bring chairs!!!! We have a few but if ya have room it'd be a good idea to throw one in!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like we will be on the line of either getting a little rain or a lot of rain.









tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Philbert (Apr 23, 2015)

Iowa '_Wet_'-together?

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2015)

After enduring the monsoon season, I'm not a happy camper when it rains.
Packing umbrellas.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 23, 2015)

new breaks done
new headlight done
oil change done
top off fluids
clean the sticky kid mobile done
long day yesterday after work


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2015)

We started without y'all!



Hailey got a sharpening lesson from AJ.



Emma managed to completely dismantle a 2.0 craftsman.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2015)

Mike that last picture. Did she break the hammer that is laying in front of you working on the saw that's in pieces.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe I can get Hailey to sharpen a chain for me. I got a full comp 42" 3/8 chain. I'll give her a dollar.


----------



## thinkrtinker (Apr 23, 2015)

Mike
Those memories are forever
you are a rich man

Thanks for sharing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe I can get Hailey to sharpen a chain for me. I got a full comp 42" 3/8 chain. I'll give her a dollar.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe I can get Hailey to sharpen a chain for me. I got a full comp 42" 3/8 chain. I'll give her a dollar.



A $1 per link that is really great of you helping her start her college fund.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2015)

Hope it dont rain too much, creek will rise and we'll never see jim!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Hope it dont rain too much, creek will rise and we'll never see jim!


Maybe he will get here before the creek has a chance to rise. Hope so.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2015)

Jims a trooper, i got faith he'll be there. Getting stuff loaded up tonight and hopefully hit the road at 7. Got a few shops to hit on the way.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 23, 2015)

Grabbed a couple a boxes of ear plugs from work just incase some of you guys forget some hearing protection. Gonna be a lot of piss revving!!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone got a low top 281 or 288 cover theyd part with? Modifiedmark i have a poulan 245a cover in trailer for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2015)

Talked to Jim a


Ronaldo said:


> Maybe he will get here before the creek has a chance to rise. Hope so.



Talked to Jim couple days ago said he should be there Tomorrow afternoon he is leaving in the morning. Hope his truck holds up.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Anyone got a low top 281 or 288 cover theyd part with? Modifiedmark i have a poulan 245a cover in trailer for you.




Awsome! 

I'm pretty much loaded up, and Chris and I will be heading out tomorrow. 

Bringing a rain coat!! 

I'm driving my F150 which is only 2WD, I suppose if it gets slippery someone has a chain there if needed .


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2015)

Ya or a tractor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bandmill will not be coming but frank will be!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 23, 2015)

Was hoping for the bandmill. But with weather forcast I don't blame him.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya or a tractor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tractors are much better then drunks with 4WD pickups throwing mud all over ya! 

(spent a lot of time at the race tracks)


----------



## heimannm (Apr 24, 2015)

Alan, I'm only an hour away if you want to break away and come up for a visit, maybe we can make the second 101 run...

Bring the family, I have something the boys would enjoy in the alley.

Mark


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2015)

Alan, I will be there in the morning & would like to visit Mark's. I also would like to make it to Virgil's saw mill.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 24, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Alan, I'm only an hour away if you want to break away and come up for a visit, maybe we can make the second 101 run...
> 
> Bring the family, I have something the boys would enjoy in the alley.
> 
> Mark


A 399 powered go cart?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)

We are loaded up and leaving Kansas!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> A 399 powered go cart?


399 powered go cart would not be kid friendly


----------



## jetmd (Apr 24, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Tractors are much better then drunks with 4WD pickups throwing mud all over ya!



You talking to me?


----------



## jetmd (Apr 24, 2015)

Heading North in just a few.

Safe travels to all those heading to Oakfest!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2015)

Chad,Chet I'm headed to work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2015)

We're north of KC already. 
Not sure where..


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 24, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> We're north of KC already.
> Not sure where..



Good! You missed the crazy people in the KC metro area. Life expectancy has gone up.[emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm way north of KC now.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chad,Chet I'm headed to work.


Talked to Cobey just a few minutes ago he was in kc


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)

Ya them KC drivers were lucky I wasnt packin' the heat!! Man they are craaaaazy !!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cobey, did you bring enough gas for the boys this time? They burned a gallon of mine last night!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 24, 2015)

lumberjackchef said:


> Talked to Cobey just a few minutes ago he was in kc



Poor timing. Right in the thick of it all. All say a prayer for his safe passage thru the valley.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 24, 2015)

lumberjackchef said:


> Ya them KC drivers were lucky I wasnt packin' the heat!! Man they are craaaaazy !!!!!!



Routinely kill each other to save a half minute on their commute.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 24, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Anyone got a low top 281 or 288 cover theyd part with? Modifiedmark i have a poulan 245a cover in trailer for you.


I got one, I'll bring it a long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply here, but sounds like i will be making it down to this one. Was a little touch and go there for a little while but i got it all worked out. If there is anything i can bring down along with me let me know. I should be able to get out the door between 5-6 and be down there about 3 hours later.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)

About to hit Does Moines!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 24, 2015)

On the road as well. Have to make machinery buying stop first. Should make it early afternoon. Really looking forward to putting faces to screen names. Weather looks iffy, but who cares? Still be plenty of food and BS to go around.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow. I believe I am making my first post. Low and behold I find a Iowa thread. And its about a GTG nearby. Hard to believe. Anyone want to PM me on what this GTG is all about? Sorry I did not take time to read through 43 pages! BTW I am in Waverly, Ia. Just up the road. Raining here now. Cutting and splitting crunched to a halt already today. Figures on a day off. And yes I'll fill in all my info soon. Thanks, Troy


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2015)

. Here's the sign on E66 u need to look for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody in need of anything out there we made a stop in Marshall at wally world right now. Just holler!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Apr 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Wow. I believe I am making my first post. Low and behold I find a Iowa thread. And its about a GTG nearby. Hard to believe. Anyone want to PM me on what this GTG is all about? Sorry I did not take time to read through 43 pages! BTW I am in Waverly, Ia. Just up the road. Raining here now. Cutting and splitting crunched to a halt already today. Figures on a day off. And yes I'll fill in all my info soon. Thanks, Troy


Change your screen name until the GTG is over. Come on and join us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell (Apr 24, 2015)

Getting a much later start than I hoped. Still have to get home and pack and then swing by the brewery. Haven't even figured out where I'm staying yet but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't forget your bibs.


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 24, 2015)

wendell said:


> Getting a much later start than I hoped. Still have to get home and pack and then swing by the brewery. Haven't even figured out where I'm staying yet but I'll get there eventually.


I hope he means New Glarus.


----------



## wendell (Apr 24, 2015)

jrsdws said:


> I hope he means New Glarus.


You can keep hoping.


----------



## wendell (Apr 24, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't forget your bibs.


"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> *Wow. I believe I am making my first post.
> ...
> BTW I am in Waverly...*


Waverly is spittin' distance from me (well... a little bit further than that), I'm halfway between Nashua and Charles city.
I ain't never been to one of these neither... don't know fur sure what it's all about.
But I figure it's close enough I can always turn around and head home if the boys start teasin' me (I'm the sensitive type) and I'd still be home in time for lunch.
What's to lose?? See ya' there...

Oh yeah... dump the user name 
*


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 24, 2015)

Just stopped by an old stihl dealer, had alot of cool stuff. Got a few 365 husky part saws and got to see a NOS 051


----------



## old guy (Apr 24, 2015)

Well gang I decided to stay home, it's just too far fer an old coot ta drive an besides that it's rainin and I remember drivin home in that _ _ _ _storm last year, you guys & gals have fun.

John


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone hear from Mo.Jim?

May have stopped to see his GF in Iowa.


----------



## olyman (Apr 24, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Waverly is spittin' distance from me (well... a little bit further than that), I'm halfway between Nashua and Charles city.
> I ain't never been to one of these neither... don't know fur sure what it's all about.
> But I figure it's close enough I can always turn around and head home if the boys start teasin' me (I'm the sensitive type) and I'd still be home in time for lunch.
> What's to lose?? See ya' there...
> ...


grab him , and bring him along.......


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 24, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Waverly is spittin' distance from me (well... a little bit further than that), I'm halfway between Nashua and Charles city.
> I ain't never been to one of these neither... don't know fur sure what it's all about.
> But I figure it's close enough I can always turn around and head home if the boys start teasin' me (I'm the sensitive type) and I'd still be home in time for lunch.
> What's to lose?? See ya' there...
> ...



If your from Midway or there about, your very close to me in Marble Rock. JR


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 24, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> *If your from Midway or there about, your very close to me in Marble Rock.*


Yep... just 'round the corner and over the hill that sit between the Cedar and the Shellrock... right in what's called Midway.
I've even got one of those Marble Rock built Log Boss splitters 
*


----------



## moresnow (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry fellas the user name sticks! I've just now gotten into saw wrenching/using/tinkering after growing up cutting to feed 2 fireplaces at my dads. I've been wrenching/riding snowmobiles for many years. 2 smokes of coarse. Anyone big bore these saws? Porting? Yadayadayada! Seems I have a lot of reading to do. 1 cyl vs. 2. Likely similiar ideas I'd guess. 
Speaking of the land between the rivers (Cedar/Shell Rock). I am within 3 miles each direction of both. Mucho time spent on both. Shell Rock gets most of my time but we utilize the Cedar as well.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 24, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Just stopped by an old stihl dealer, had alot of cool stuff. Got a few 365 husky part saws and got to see a NOS 051View attachment 420884
> View attachment 420885


That is in my home town about 4 blocks away from my house, that's funny.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 25, 2015)

Currently in route about an hour and half away.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 25, 2015)

Just got back... one hell-of-a-nice shindig (bring your appetite).
Thanks to all that make it happen.
*


----------



## showrguy (Apr 25, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Just got back... one hell-of-a-nice shindig (bring your appetite).
> Thanks to all that make it happen.
> *


What Spidey ????? No pictures ???


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 25, 2015)

showrguy said:


> *What Spidey ????? No pictures ???*


Oh man, I didn't take a camera, I didn't even take my saw... I've got a couple quick videos on my phone, but it's gonna' take my daughter to figure out how to make 'em work. I made a few cuts with a couple of saws there... but heck, I ain't much of a "cookie-cutter", I'm just a firewood hack. Still... now know what those GTGs are all about, I'll be better prepared at the next one.

There is a problem though... I may haf'ta get a second (and maybe a third) saw now.
Damnit... just what I needed... another thing to spend my money on... I was perfectly happy with my little 026 before today 
*


----------



## awol (Apr 25, 2015)

Some of the guys surprised MO Jim by buying him a complete set of new tires!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 25, 2015)

awol said:


> Some of the guys surprised MO Jim by buying him a complete set of new tires!



Great job guys! Sure would of liked to of made it down -Hopefully Adam spoke kindly of us who could not attend!!


----------



## workshop (Apr 25, 2015)

awol said:


> Some of the guys surprised MO Jim by buying him a complete set of new tires!



Good job guys.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 25, 2015)

I just got back about 45 minutes ago, had a great time as usual. The Hoskys, Mike, and those who set it up did fantastic, as always. I didn't know about the new tires on Jim's truck till just now. That was great, if I'd known I would have put some bucks in to. What food, there was enough to feed Patton and Montgomery and both their armies. Will post pics later. JR


----------



## struggle (Apr 25, 2015)

I wish more would have been said about the tires as well for Jim. Nathan punched me in the leg at the table as I asked Jim sitting next to me if he got some new shoes for his truck. So apparently few knew about this. Did he figure it out?

Ok I now watched the video, it all makes sense now. Very nice job! Even funnier you dragging it out on Jim

Also thanks to Hoskeys and all everyone else that goes unmentioned as several people make this happen. You guys and ladies make it a great event.
Sent from somewhere


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 25, 2015)

awol said:


> Some of the guys surprised MO Jim by buying him a complete set of new tires!




Thanks Alan.....that made a fantastic day even better.

Anybody got any pics? WTH...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks again to Ron, Mark, and Mike for all the work that went into setting this up and letting us all come and make a mess of the place.

Notes from the Iowa Mudfest 2015 / AKA the wet together. Stopped raining around 11:30 AM and out we went to tear thing up.

Jim did finally notice the tires, on the front... something to do with the wrong wheels on his truck.. They were still in the process of swapping things around when I left.

Photos? I think this just about sums it up, wood, sawdust, cookies, and big grins.







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2015)

There was some sawing going on.




Some thought the logs were too low...







For others they were just right.




Rebeka and Sara were showing the guys how it's supposed to be done.




Mark


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just got back from a great time in Iowa. Many Thanks to Mike, Ron, and Mark for all the planning, food, and friendship they put together so we could have some quality play time !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2015)

The tire deal for Jim was worth the trip by itself.
Just having the oppertunity to have others run my oldies was priceless.

A big THANK YOU!! to our hosts.


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> The tire deal for Jim was worth the trip by itself.
> Just having the oppertunity to have others run my oldies was priceless.
> 
> A big THANK YOU!! to our hosts.


It was so good to finally meet you Carl and Blondie too.
It was fun taking fat Alice for a ride....... and your other saws too.
I think I made the yellow saw mad at me


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks too you all ...... good times, thanks to all
The final total was just about a gallon of fuel cutting cookies.
And all the saws were full when I left home .
Thanks to the hoskies and Mike for hosting, and the people that make it great


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2015)

It was well worth every mile minute and penny to meet up with friends old and new, a little mud can't stop that kind of fun.

Gotta go. After the seat time and all the fun, this guy is ready for bed.

I'll see y'all again as soon as I can!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2015)

Rain gauge said about 1.5 inches. That came Friday afternoon, through the night and came to an end Saturday late morning. Rain allowed for more than usual amount of shop time, but when the rain ended the guys started cutting. What a great time. You all are fun people.


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 26, 2015)

left at 4am yesterday morning. now 1:30am just got back. totally worth it. awesome! thanks!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 26, 2015)

See...
I was to there...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 26, 2015)

My daughter wants to go to the next GTG with me.
*L-O-L*
I'll tell ya' why (and I mean this with all the love in the world)...

First, to set it up ya' need to know there's this one particular TV show she just loves... she never misses it.
Anyway, I get back from the GTG and she asks if I had a good time, and what the guys were like.
I look at her and answer...
"Sweetheart, when I got there it was rainin' and no one was outside, but I found the building they were all sittin' in by following the smell of bacon. I step in the door and... just picture this... a huge family reunion... of the Duck Dynasty boys‼"
She looks at her mom and says, "I'm goin' next time‼ I don't give a sour owl squat what you say‼"

(OK... so she didn't actually use "sour owl squat"... but the word she did use ain't allowed here.)

Her poor mother ain't havin' a lot'a luck keepin' her completely the "proper lady" and such...
*


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm bringing a grandkid or more next time!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2015)

For me this year, seeing my daughters running saws was my high light. I sure had fun and it is a beautiful day today!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> For me this year, seeing my daughters running saws was my high light. I sure had fun and it is a beautiful day today!


It's nice out.. Be out there shortly mike..


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like everyone had a good time one day I may venture that far west .


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> For me this year, seeing my daughters running saws was my high light. I sure had fun and it is a beautiful day today!



That was awesome!! Nothing but smiles from ear to ear!!





skippysphins said:


> Looks like everyone had a good time one day I may venture that far west .



I had a great time. Definitely coming next year!!

Put it on the calendar Skippy!! Make it to my door and ride with me.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2015)

Did anyone get a picture of Coby's shirt after the PM700 sucked it in the flywheel?


----------



## Mrs.A (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks to all the hosts for their hard work. It was so wonderful to have warm shop to keep the baby in out of the weather, she had a great time. But I think it is going to take me at least 2 weeks to convince her that she does not have to be held all the time. 

A special thanks to Mike and his family for putting up with us for the whole time. You guys are great, looking forward to you all coming our direction. 

And thanks to everyone that helped babysit, so I could have some fun. Your all great!

Everyone stay safe going home today.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 26, 2015)

Just wanted to give a big thanks to Mike and the hoskeys for hosting. Wish I could have spent more time but had other obligations. Hopefully its not another 4 years before I make it back. 
It was great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, it was an awful lot of driving for a few hours of fun, but it was worth it!! Thanks, Mikey, for pulling it all together, and thanks to the Hoskey's for providing the great spot again. 

Fun meeting some new folks!! Here's some pics off my phone... Haven't gotten the camera downloaded yet- mayn't be till later... Got 100 trees to plant!

Definitely one of my favorites of the day!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

Had fun racing Rebecca!





And what gtg is complete without the Stoolmaker making a stool!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's a couple videos of the chick races:
Rebecca... She's one tough cookie!!: 

Had an awesome time racing Rebecca!!:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

And here's some beginning to end pics on the spectacular carving lumberjack chef made... That shag bark hickory sure made a pretty piece!!


----------



## Mrs.A (Apr 26, 2015)

I had fun to Sarah.  I will look forward to the next.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

It looked cold.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It looked cold.
> 
> [emoji23]


It was. [emoji35] but we still had fun!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It was. [emoji35] but we still had fun!



This..........it is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 26, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> For me this year, seeing my daughters running saws was my high light. I sure had fun and it is a beautiful day today!


 thanks for all your work,,and the hoooooskey men also.. hard to beat...I left early,,as I couldn't hardly talk no more...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

These were my other favorite pics for the day:










Love me some good family fun!!


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 26, 2015)

Just back from Oakfest and I can't wait to go back already!! (not just because of the stuff we left either) Many thanks to Mike, Mark and Ron and their families for all of the time and effort so others can have so much fun. You're all special folks.

It was great to meet so many wonderful people. I enjoyed the time in the shop sharing stories and learning as much as running the saws! And I got to run some awesome saws!!! Thanks to all who so graciously allowed others to run their saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 26, 2015)

Got home a little bit ago. would like to thank Mark, Ron, and Mike for Giving everyone the opportunity to GTG and visit with old friends and meet new friends. Food was GREAT. Got to put a lot of names with faces. Finally got to Meet Wendell. Had a great and Memorable weekend.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This..........it is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! it only looks so good cause of that sexy piece of Iowa shagbark hickory that Sarah and Andy harvested for me!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got home a little bit ago. would like to thank Mark, Ron, and Mike for Giving everyone the opportunity to GTG and visit with old friends and meet new friends. Food was GREAT. Got to put a lot of names with faces. *Finally got to Meet Wendell.* Had a great and Memorable weekend.



Ain't he a wonderful piece of work? 



lumberjackchef said:


> Thanks! it only looks so good cause of that sexy piece of Iowa shagbark hickory that Sarah and Andy harvested for me!



You're being too modest. That looks really nice. 

I'd like one that says. 

"Mastermind Worksaws Performance Saws & Pecan Pie Emporium"

On a 12" piece of wood of course.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Ain't he a wonderful piece of work?
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


You need a sign...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

For when I'm in Kentucky this fall?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

Made it back to MO..
Another 250 miles or so to go..
Thank you Mark and Ron and family for hosting again..
Always fantastic..
Thanks out to Mike and company too.. 
These are big events and require a lot of work!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> For when I'm in Kentucky this fall?


We already made that one up for Jon...

You'll have to pick another...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> We already made that one up for Jon...
> 
> You'll have to pick another...



LMAO. 

I'll just shut up now.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 26, 2015)

Just make the arrow point up


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I'll just shut up now.


Hooray 028!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Hooray 028!!



That's what I hear.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well it took me 20 minutes to power wash off all the mud from my truck. I wonder if Mitch hosed off his RX8 yet?


----------



## workshop (Apr 26, 2015)

Did Jeepsnchainsaws make it up there?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2015)

I think so..
I did not get to talk with him though..


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

workshop said:


> Did Jeepsnchainsaws make it up there?


Never saw him or a piped super


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 26, 2015)

Steve I have a air pump for a mattress here, they tell me it could b yours. Also 2 camp chairs(Ron will post pics), a John Deere and carhart sweatshirt that were left here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Well it took me 20 minutes to power wash off all the mud from my truck. I wonder if Mitch hosed off his RX8 yet?


First time I've seen it dirty......


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 26, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Well it took me 20 minutes to power wash off all the mud from my truck. I wonder if Mitch hosed off his RX8 yet?



You or alex need to post the video of mitch going through the mud! Very impressive


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Steve I have a air pump for a mattress here, they tell me it could b yours. Also 2 camp chairs(Ron will post pics), a John Deere and carhart sweatshirt that were left here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could well be. I'll come get it next year.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2015)

Sure was great to meet some new friends and visit with ones I already knew!
I was very disappointed with the lousy weather, rain and cold, but not once did I hear any complaining or griping. I know you cant change those circumstances, it just says something about the character of you folks. Some drove a long distance and could have had a bad attitude about not getting to cut as much.
You guys did get after it when the rain finally quit.Made the best of it. We all LOVE the bear that Chad carved and a fight almost broke out when deciding where he should live. Decided he should stay close to the shop and keep an eye on things there.....and be the OAKFEST mascott.
Loved having you all and am overwhelmed by your generosity!!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 26, 2015)

I am glad to know I'm not the only one that washed my truck today.

Some real family time, father and son




Father and daughter





And a Band of Brothers




And I got to run the CP125 I put together over the winter




Mark


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2015)

Had a couple items that got left behind. Any ideas?


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are some pictures I took while everyone was at the lunch counter.

This entrance to the field cutting area was prepped just for Mitch's rally entrance







Must have been really hungry just up and left while sharpening a chain.





Sent from somewhere


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2015)

Sent from somewhere


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Great job guys! Sure would of liked to of made it down -Hopefully Adam spoke kindly of us who could not attend!!


He did not.


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2015)

Modified Marks rare gear reduction saw. Very interesting to run. I'm sure in the day it was the cats meow. 

Its great to see just how far this industry has come.




Sent from somewhere


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 26, 2015)

John deere shirt belongs my kid I believe. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> John deere shirt belongs my kid I believe. Thanks for posting the pic.


Shall I put in a USPS mailer and send it East?


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 26, 2015)

Waukee is fine if you are going. Thanks


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for putting this weekend together. Look forward to it every year. Great people. Great food. Hard to beat that


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the photos guys - helps the rest of us picture it!

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Rain gauge said about 1.5 inches. That came Friday afternoon, through the night and came to an end Saturday late morning. Rain allowed for more than usual amount of shop time, but when the rain ended the guys started cutting. What a great time. You all are fun people.



Thanks fellas for giving my oldies some run time!


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks to all, especially to our hosts. And congratulations to all who were lucky enough to meet and spend time with me.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 26, 2015)

By the way thanks to the Hoskey gang for letting us mess up their place. Please tell Papa thanks for the tour, really enjoyed the conversation.Since you let that Homelite 410 guy come I guess I should thank him and his crew for their hard work and planning. Also Virgil he's a cool guy. Wish I lived closer so I could help him at the mill sometimes. Our first GTG but certainly not our last. Hope to see some of you at Waukee. Also appreciate the effort of those traveled a ways to get there. Met some good guys that I can forget the names of now. As Mastermind says: my forgetter has been working overtime.


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Thanks for all the photos guys - helps the rest of us picture it!
> 
> Philbert


 just get 50 good friends, tromp threw the mud,
Hang out, run a saw, meet new friends, saw in the rain.........
Nah ......... it can't be the same  I missed seeing you philbert 
It was memorable, ALOT of fun, me and Chads daughter 
Terin cut tons of cookies in the mud  it was fun hanging out with
Wayne (fishnuts2)


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> By the way thanks to the Hoskey gang for letting us mess up their place. Please tell Papa thanks for the tour, really enjoyed the conversation.Since you let that Homelite 410 guy come I guess I should thank him and his crew for their hard work and planning. Also Virgil he's a cool guy. Wish I lived closer so I could help him at the mill sometimes. Our first GTG but certainly not our last. Hope to see some of you at Waukee. Also appreciate the effort of those traveled a ways to get there. Met some good guys that I can forget the names of now. As Mastermind says: my forgetter has been working overtime.


It was good meeting you, have yer boy practice with that roller file guide


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll get him on that, thanks for takin the time to show him.


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Thanks fellas for giving my oldies some run time!


It was good running saws with you my friend


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2015)

Arrived home at 9:15. (Showered/unpacked/etc)

With the hour difference in time zone, it was close to an 11.5 hr drive home (add 20 minutes when we got to Deweys house and loaded my stuff in my car).

I had a great time. 100% coming back next year. Thanks to the Hoskeys, Mike, Sarah, Doug, and everyone else that had there part in this!! What a great weekend!!

The hospitality, comaraderie, and honor of meeting you guys and gals was amazing.

Looking forward to Oakfest 2016...


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2015)

cobey said:


> It was good running saws with you my friend



You need to save your shirt!!! Put that in a case. That story is epic!!


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> You need to save your shirt!!! Put that in a case. That story is epic!!


I still got it  I will be watching for screens or lack of them on recoils from
Now on. It was great to meet you man


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2015)

cobey said:


> I still got it  I will be watching for screens or lack of them on recoils from
> Now on. It was great to meet you man



And you as well..


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 26, 2015)

I had a great time. Definitely coming next year!!

Put it on the calendar Skippy!! Make it to my door and ride with me.[/QUOTE]
Thanks dexter sounds like a plan . but I'm going to have to play it by ear . lots of good folks you got to meet . loads of fun from the pics posted


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 26, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I had a great time. Definitely coming next year!!
> 
> Put it on the calendar Skippy!! Make it to my door and ride with me.


Thanks dexter sounds like a plan . but I'm going to have to play it by ear . lots of good folks you got to meet . loads of fun from the pics posted[/QUOTE]
Well I screwed that up somehow @DexterDay


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2015)

Like everyone said, the folks that host and help put on this GTG are the best, period.

It was great to see folks again who I had met before and meet folks that I had not even if I forget the names shortly after I heard them. ...

I know there were some new faces that I didn't get to meet and I'm sorry, just a lot of folks there.

I was very happy to meet a special few finally, Carl and Ken top that list and its always a special 
day to meet up with Mike, Mo Jim and Mark H again.


It took me about a hour and a half to wash my truck and trailer today, my power washer crapped out about half way through and had to borrow a buddies to finish. Big thanks to Doug for pulling the truck up the hill to join the rest of the folks!! 

I got a couple pictures but not many this time.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2015)

Last of them.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 27, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Last of them. View attachment 421235
> View attachment 421236
> View attachment 421237



After better than three years it was wonderful to meet you and Chris in person. And to actually run a Wright saw that works. LOL

I still would like a match up with my SL-55 against a Homie XL-925 type. Just for educational purposes. 

Ran every one of the oldies I brought and wish I had filled the truck bed with more.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 27, 2015)

Daughter helped me retrieve a couple from my phone... I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 27, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> *Sure was great to meet some new friends and visit with ones I already knew!
> I was very disappointed with the lousy weather, rain and cold, but not once did I hear any complaining or griping.*


Next time I'm gonna' need to make a list of people I wanna' make sure to shake hands with. I had a lot of guys pointed out to me in the shed but it was a bit tight in there with the big turn-out. B'sides, my hearing is really bad when there's so many voices at the same time. Then, when it did stop rainin' everyone hit the saws pretty hard makin' up for lost time. You were one of those guys I wanted to shake hands with Ronaldo... heck, for all I know I was standin' right next to you at some point... maybe even had a couple words with ya'.

Of course, it was an all-new experience for me... just takin' it all in was time consuming in it's own way.
If the weather would'a been dryer, less windy, not so cool, and everyone could'a hit the saws earlier in the day, I guessin' there would'a been more time for hand shakin' 'n' dirt clod kickin' up on the hill.

Anyway, there's always next time...
*


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd like to offer special thanks to the sheriff's deputy who pulled me over 20 min after I left heading north on 21. He was nice enough to let me off with a warning!

I just slowed down for some deer and was speeding back up to set cruise...wasn't paying attention to speed and hit 70mph as he passed. He was heading south, whipped a Uewy and put on the lights. 

I had all my bars, 661, a ton of chains in the back seat and parts in the back window...bunch of stuff in the passenger seat and on the floor...can only imagine what he thought! LOL


----------



## olyman (Apr 27, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> I'd like to offer special thanks to the sheriff's deputy who pulled me over 20 min after I left heading north on 21. He was nice enough to let me off with a warning!
> 
> I just slowed down for some deer and was speeding back up to set cruise...wasn't paying attention to speed and hit 70mph as he passed. He was heading south, whipped a Uewy and put on the lights.
> 
> I had all my bars, 661, a ton of chains in the back seat and parts in the back window...bunch of stuff in the passenger seat and on the floor...can only imagine what he thought! LOL


 chainsaw massacre!!! everyone at the gtg woulda vouched for yah!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 27, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> You need to save your shirt!!! Put that in a case. That story is epic!!


You suppose Cobey got some perspective??
And almost a flywheel vasectomy???
Good to see you and JRSDWS, Dex.. Bout time you all made it out there...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2015)

I really enjoyed running the old heavy mag that Mark, Carl,and Chris brought. Gives me some enthusiasm to get some of the old stuff I have running and fixed. That old stuff definitely has the torque. But I definitely ain't taking it to cut firewood.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the only picture I have at Cobey's attempt at his "DIY vasectomy"


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Fun weekend even with the rain...the rain seemed to allow us more time to actually get to meet and talk..plus enjoy far too much of all of the amazing food! Thank you to everyone for making this possible... our hosts, cookers, organizers, and to everyone who made the effort to be part of this


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 27, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Had a couple items that got left behind. Any ideas?



I haven't checked my bag yet, but the Carhartt Hoodie may be mine as well as the Blue flannel that Mike sent me a pic of..




Hedgerow said:


> You suppose Cobey got some perspective??
> And almost a flywheel vasectomy???
> Good to see you and JRSDWS, Dex.. Bout time you all made it out there...



Lots of gained "perspective". I am taking the guidelines of racing to heart. The last part is my favorite 

1- decent saw
2- decent chain 
3- "Don't Suck"!! 

Was great to meet you as well.


----------



## maulhead (Apr 27, 2015)

I made it home about 9:00 pm mountain time, last night. 

To be honest with ya, on the way there Friday, I was a little leery,, I kept thinking to myself, this is nuts, I dont know anyone, at this GTG, never met a single one of these guys before, dont know any of them from Adam. I dont do real well in crowds, I kind of live in isolation. When I pulled in Saturday morning, I was in a panic. I sat in the truck for a few minutes,,,, once I got out and broke the ice all was good. 

I had a blast, and very glad I made the trip! Thanks to all who put it on!!

I think I must have left my black hoodie in the shop, cant find it in my truck anywhere. 

Plan to be there next year! Need to get there on Friday though, so I can spend more time with the Wendell LLC,,, LOL 

Got to run some very strong saws, including 2 tree monkey 064's, a WW 562, and mutt Dolmar 7900. Had fun running my Mastermind saws as well, I think others did also. Good saws, and great people, looking forward to next year!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## wendell (Apr 27, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Thanks dexter sounds like a plan . but I'm going to have to play it by ear . lots of good folks you got to meet . loads of from from the pics posted


BFaGS


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Apr 27, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I made it home about 9:00 pm mountain time, last night.
> 
> To be honest with ya, on the way there Friday, I was a little leery,, I kept thinking to myself, this is nuts, I dont know anyone, at this GTG, never met a single one of these guys before, dont know any of them from Adam. I dont do real well in crowds, I kind of live in isolation. When I pulled in Saturday morning, I was in a panic. I sat in the truck for a few minutes,,,, once I got out and broke the ice all was good.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too Matt!
I'm glad you got over anxiety about pulling in and meeting this bunch of CAD victims. 
It's all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Apr 27, 2015)

Evening everyone. Just got home and caught up after reading 7 pages of post.
Wow what a Great time!
Thanks to everyone that made this happen, It was nice to meet several of the forum members in person.
And see those we have already become friends with. Brenda and I appreciate good fun with good people!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 27, 2015)

wendell said:


> He did not.


Didn't have anything good to say about you today either!


----------



## wendell (Apr 27, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Didn't have anything good to say about you today either!


I find that exceptionally hard to believe.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Next time I'm gonna' need to make a list of people I wanna' make sure to shake hands with. I had a lot of guys pointed out to me in the shed but it was a bit tight in there with the big turn-out. B'sides, my hearing is really bad when there's so many voices at the same time. Then, when it did stop rainin' everyone hit the saws pretty hard makin' up for lost time. You were one of those guys I wanted to shake hands with Ronaldo... heck, for all I know I was standin' right next to you at some point... maybe even had a couple words with ya'.
> 
> Of course, it was an all-new experience for me... just takin' it all in was time consuming in it's own way.
> If the weather would'a been dryer, less windy, not so cool, and everyone could'a hit the saws earlier in the day, I guessin' there would'a been more time for hand shakin' 'n' dirt clod kickin' up on the hill.
> ...


Yea, I guess we missed each other. I now know who you are , but didnt get a chance to chat with you, and I noticed that the shop was a little crowded and noisy at times, too!
Come back next year and we'll make up for lost time.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 27, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I haven't checked my bag yet, but the Carhartt Hoodie may be mine as well as the Blue flannel that Mike sent me a pic o
> The Carhartt hoodie just wont fit me....shucks. You want us to send the left behind articles of clothing?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd gladly pay for the shipping charges, materials needed to ship, and your time.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I'd gladly pay for the shipping charges, materials needed to ship, and your time.


We will send it to u , not a big deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 27, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I made it home about 9:00 pm mountain time, last night.
> 
> To be honest with ya, on the way there Friday, I was a little leery,, I kept thinking to myself, this is nuts, I dont know anyone, at this GTG, never met a single one of these guys before, dont know any of them from Adam. I dont do real well in crowds, I kind of live in isolation. When I pulled in Saturday morning, I was in a panic. I sat in the truck for a few minutes,,,, once I got out and broke the ice all was good.
> 
> ...


You have a very good collection of mastermind saws. I enjoyed running them. Now i know what i am missing and need to get at least one.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 27, 2015)

Sat at my 'puter today with Mo.Jim next to me and we watched the video when you sprung the tires on him. What a hoot!
He had come up to identify some saw carcasses I picked up.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2015)

Had a pleasant hour long chat with Jim as I worked on a stihl trimmer tonight! It sure runs too now after a carb kit, muffler mod, new fuel line and filter and de carbonization!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 27, 2015)

I would also like to thank everybody putting this event on. My brother and I were kind of in disbelief about how many people get together to run chainsaws, it was quite a spectacle, thanks to all kind people who lets us run their saws. Especially the tree monkey stills and that badass Dolmar! Defiantly learned a lot and hoped to make it to more of them, thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awol (Apr 27, 2015)

Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 27, 2015)

awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374


That was some kind of GOOOOOEY, SNOTTY mud.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2015)

Didnt know whether to post this or not.
There was a homelite 360 sittin in the machine shed behind one of the combines that came up missin.


Anyway
Had a great time in spite of the weather. I say this every year, I am tryin to b a good host and dont get the time to make the rounds and visit or cut much.Ronaldo and I dont want anyone to b dissapointed !
Hopefully the weather will b better next year and not so hectic.
thank you all for your generosity and gracious comments.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2015)

I


awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374


 
I vaguely remember that.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 27, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I'd gladly pay for the shipping charges, materials needed to ship, and your time.


Send a PM to me or Mark and we'll get them shipped to ya.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2015)

awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374



I thought we wernt sposta say anything.
he wanted that kept quiet. LOL


----------



## awol (Apr 27, 2015)

I think he knows better, to many hands involved! And that was the greasiest mud I have ever seen, hard to even stand up in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2015)

Its all good. Heck I gave Chet a reason to get his truck muddy. and Ron, Jess, Alan, Mike, Nathan, and the boys. I am truely Blessed to have such great Friends.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2015)

awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374



Where was this at?? 

Not sorry I missed it.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 27, 2015)

awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374



Geeze that looks slimey................................................

Kenneth, your GPS sucks!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I would also like to thank everybody putting this event on. My brother and I were kind of in disbelief about how many people get together to run chainsaws, it was quite a spectacle, thanks to all kind people who lets us run their saws. Especially the tree monkey stills and that badass Dolmar! Defiantly learned a lot and hoped to make it to more of them, thanks again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/260651/ join us again!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup that was gooey!! But it broke up the morning and we take care of our own.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 27, 2015)

No wonder my jerk rope was a muddy mess!!! Glad Kenneth made it out safely and without any extra expense! 


Thanks again Mark, Ron and Mike and whoever else was involved setting up this GTG. Definitely takes a lot of time and effort to pull it off like you guys did!


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Didnt know whether to post this or not.
> There was a homelite 360 sittin in the machine shed behind one of the combines that came up missin..



This would be really disappointing if someone picked off one of your saws. Not something I would have expected.

I came home with an extra saw but it was a Husqvarna 2100


----------



## maulhead (Apr 28, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> You have a very good collection of mastermind saws. I enjoyed running them. Now i know what i am missing and need to get at least one.



Nice meeting and talking with you. I learned a lot over the weekend. I have a few to many saws I think  I plan to sell one of my smaller MM saws soon. Might post it on the trading post in a few days, I didn't run or start it over the weekend.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 28, 2015)

TomTom Kenneth? The u-ey trackz I left after mine tried to lead me astray should have been a warning.

I'll try to make a correction for it next time I plug mine into the computer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

The saw has been found. Not a big deal!


----------



## jetmd (Apr 28, 2015)

Good deal Mike, you posted your reply while I was writing my soapbox message.

Lost a front right tire on the west side of DSM on the way home. Had to limp home on 5!

Life is good. All safe and sound.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 28, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> *...I am tryin to b a good host and dont get the time to make the rounds and visit or cut much.Ronaldo and I dont want anyone to b dissapointed !*


Good host?? From what I saw anyone wantin' to be a _great_ host should'a been takin' notes‼
It ain't no little thing feedin' and takin' care of that many hungry bellies... plus all the prepin' and other stuff.
I can't imagine anyone bein' disappointed at that event‼
You guys are friggin' awesome.

Good to hear the missin' saw turned up... It would'a been just so wrong if it walked away.
*


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 28, 2015)

Chet, sorry to hear about the tire, but am glad it was one of the duals so you were able to make it home without having to mess with the muddy truck/tires.

As Vic said, the rain did slow down the outside events some, but did not prevent folks from having a great time.

Mike thanks again for taking us by Virgil's saw mill.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2015)

maulhead said:


> To be honest with ya, on the way there Friday, I was a little leery,, I kept thinking to myself, this is nuts, I dont know anyone, at this GTG, never met a single one of these guys before, dont know any of them from Adam.



Hopefully, you actually met Adam!!! [emoji12] 

So glad you made the trip!! Andy & I had a similar experience for our 1st gtg... 10+ hours to some random place in Arkansas... After we got comfortable with the banjo music, we had a blast!!!
Ain't regretted it a day yet. These are fine folks!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 28, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Next time I'm gonna' need to make a list of people I wanna' make sure to shake hands with. I had a lot of guys pointed out to me in the shed but it was a bit tight in there with the big turn-out. B'sides, my hearing is really bad when there's so many voices at the same time. Then, when it did stop rainin' everyone hit the saws pretty hard makin' up for lost time. You were one of those guys I wanted to shake hands with Ronaldo... heck, for all I know I was standin' right next to you at some point... maybe even had a couple words with ya'.
> 
> Of course, it was an all-new experience for me... just takin' it all in was time consuming in it's own way.
> If the weather would'a been dryer, less windy, not so cool, and everyone could'a hit the saws earlier in the day, I guessin' there would'a been more time for hand shakin' 'n' dirt clod kickin' up on the hill.
> ...


Talk at the top of the hill? I tried that and I am still working on recovering my voice after my failed attempt of trying to be heard over AWOL's saws..... LOL


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2015)

I was hoping it was just an oops with the saw, that's what happened. When knowin that it's not a big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awol (Apr 28, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Talk at the top of the hill? I tried that and I am still working on recovering my voice after my failed attempt of trying to be heard over AWOL's saws..... LOL


 I think it was Mikes 70E making most of the noise, bet we ran a gallon of gas through that thing!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> I think it was Mikes 70E making most of the noise, bet we ran a gallon of gas through that thing!


You should see the brown spots in my yard from the boys n girls on Thursday working on them old saws!! Cracks me up! I went thru 1.5 gal for the gtg.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> I think it was Mikes 70E making most of the noise, bet we ran a gallon of gas through that thing!


Mike should run that saw for the 4 cube races in KY.. I think it would do well...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ky........ Yeah........ That s my anniversary weekend...............


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 28, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Ky........ Yeah........ That s my anniversary weekend...............



Bring the bride with you.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 28, 2015)

outstanding. God's blessings on ya all


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Ky........ Yeah........ That s my anniversary weekend...............


Get well soon Mike's hopes and dreams...


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bring the bride with you.


 and the new baby also????


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes sir!


----------



## maulhead (Apr 28, 2015)

I remember meeting someone named Adam, cant place the name with a face today though. Next year I will remember the faces, but most likely not the names, yet. 

It is a good group of people there. Kind of reminds me of the people at the VPW rally,,, quite a bit actually. Good people!!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Apr 28, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I remember meeting someone named Adam, cant place the name with a face today though. Next year I will remember the faces, but most likely not the names, yet.
> 
> It is a good group of people there. Kind of reminds me of the people at the VPW rally,,, quite a bit actually. Good people!!


 
What is it with those Power Wagons anyhow?... I felt like I was in the minority of people there who did not currently own one or more...


----------



## maulhead (Apr 28, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> What is it with those Power Wagons anyhow?... I felt like I was in the minority of people there who did not currently own one or more...



I dont know,, really. I think PW's must be like CAD, cant just have one....

I didn't go to the VPW rally for 7 years, thought I had myself cured of PWAD, then last year I went the rally, and started getting all the old feelings back about the trucks, etc,, I thought to myself this is dangerous!! Very dangerous!!

When I got there last year one of my old friends came up to me right away and gave me a hug,,, and said what took you so long? I said for what, he said to come back man, why did you wait so long to come back, then he handed me a cold beer, and we sat and talked like old times,, it was good to go, thinking about going again this year. Will see.


----------



## awol (Apr 28, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Mike should run that saw for the 4 cube races in KY.. I think it would do well...


 What are the cc equal to 4 cubes? The 70 is barely 65cc, at 50mm bore, and 34mm stroke.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> What are the cc equal to 4 cubes? The 70 is barely 65cc, at 50mm bore, and 34mm stroke.


65cc and under for the 4 cube.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> What are the cc equal to 4 cubes? The 70 is barely 65cc, at 50mm bore, and 34mm stroke.


50 x 35.....


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> What are the cc equal to 4 cubes?


Here are some approximate, rounded, conversions:

30 cc = 1.8 ci
35 cc = 2.1 ci
40 cc = 2.4 ci
45 cc = 2.7 ci
50 cc = 3.1 ci
55 cc = 3.4 ci
60 cc = 3.7 ci
65 cc = 4.0 ci
70 cc = 4.3 ci
75 cc = 4.6 ci
80 cc = 4.8 ci
85 cc = 5.2 ci
90 cc = 5.5 ci
95 cc = 5.8 ci
100 cc = 6.1 ci
105 cc = 6.4 ci
110 cc = 6.7 ci
115 cc = 7.0 ci
120 cc = 7.3 ci

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 50 x 35.....


68.6 cc???


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes Matt!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> What are the cc equal to 4 cubes? The 70 is barely 65cc, at 50mm bore, and 34mm stroke.


Please show math..
I get ~ 4.1 ci


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes Matt!


4.2ci then..

I thought the 70 was under 65cc..
Sorta poops on that plan..


----------



## awol (Apr 28, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Please show math..
> I get ~ 4.1 ci


 That is what I was trying to say, it has a bit to much displacement for the 4 cube class, and not enough for the 5. I ain't smart enough to do math, but know the 372 is 50x36, and 72cc.
The 70 may also have a 35mm stroke on paper, but I get 34mm measured with the crank chucked in the lathe.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> That is what I was trying to say, it has a bit to much displacement for the 4 cube class, and not enough for the 5. I ain't smart enough to do math, but know the 372 is 50x36, and 72cc.
> The 70 may also have a 35mm stroke on paper, but I get 34mm measured with the crank chucked in the lathe.


Too bad it's gotta run against those blasted 372's...
I like it's chances against an 044 though.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't care. Its bad ass!


----------



## awol (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe we can fit a 48mm 66 cylinder to one and make it fit the 4 cube class?!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> Maybe we can fit a 48mm 66 cylinder to one and make it fit the 4 cube class?!


64cc..
That would get it done..


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 28, 2015)

just thought I would mention if any you get bored this summer and want run your saws I've got a little bit of wood to cut up this summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Count me in mike! You coming to the charity cut?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> just thought I would mention if any you get bored this summer and want run your saws I've got a little bit of wood to cut up this summer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The farmers around here would call that a brush pile and strike a match to it.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 28, 2015)

You seriously would come up here and cut? I just posted it for kind of a laugh, didn't think anyone would take it serious. As far as Waukee I'm not sure yet, my wife thought I was crazy for going last week not sure how to explain that one yet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mike, we love to run saws and we help when we can. I can say this, if you were in a tight spot and needed us, we would be there! In a heartbeat!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 28, 2015)

Yea most would around here too and that's a shame to waste all that good heat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Mike I'll keep that in mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2015)

Spread them out, mark them, put on a pot of chili and invite us all up to see you!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a good pile Mike..
That may take us till noon or so to lay waste to it..


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes about half a days worth of cutting I think.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> Not a video of Mitch getting through the mud, but here is a pic of Kenneth's rig getting shoved out!
> 
> View attachment 421374


How did I miss out on this deal...... guess I was somewhere spazzing out.
I guess I wasn't very helpful this time.........
I not helpful most the time :/ 
I'm Just spazzy I guess


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2015)

awol said:


> I think he knows better, to many hands involved! And that was the greasiest mud I have ever seen, hard to even stand up in.


Did you fall down like at treemonkeys? I walk into people and stationary objects......
And Ya and sometimes fall down........


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> just thought I would mention if any you get bored this summer and want run your saws I've got a little bit of wood to cut up this summer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set a date and we will try to b there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2015)

We're pickin up cookies Saturday ,starting 9ish, if any one wants to help. Shouldn't take too long, then get some saws out and play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> just thought I would mention if any you get bored this summer and want run your saws I've got a little bit of wood to cut up this summer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GTG at Mike's!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2015)

If you want a BIG pile to cut-Come up to Sconnie and attack the pile at Denny's!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> You seriously would come up here and cut? I just posted it for kind of a laugh, didn't think anyone would take it serious. As far as Waukee I'm not sure yet, my wife thought I was crazy for going last week not sure how to explain that one yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mike, I can personally attest to how awesome these folks are!! Last year Andy was gonna be out of commission for a few months & a bunch of these fine folk came up & helped us full the wood shed by helping (i.e. doing the lions share of) cutting, splitting & stacking the log wood pile we had cut. When ya get right down to it, it's fun to get together and use these fun machines- even better when you can see some results and help someone out!! [emoji2]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 29, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> If you want a BIG pile to cut-Come up to Sconnie and attack the pile at Denny's!!!!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow now that's a pile! Thanks for all the interest in helping me! We are still adding to ours. I'll keep my options open for a GTG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> You seriously would come up here and cut? I just posted it for kind of a laugh, didn't think anyone would take it serious. As far as Waukee I'm not sure yet, my wife thought I was crazy for going last week not sure how to explain that one yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell her it's for a good cause! That should be all you need to say. I think there is a facebook page about it that might have more info, but I'm not on facebook. Doug or one of the others that's on FB might be able to chime in on that. It's worth it, I'll say that! I had other plan initially, but I canceled them to make the Charity Cut!!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 29, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> *The farmers around here would call that a brush pile and strike a match to it.*


I drove by three piles ablaze just like that yesterday... and it was only about a 50 mile drive.
Seems cleanin' out fence rows and bare earth farming is all the rage again.
The lessons of the past are all too soon forgotten.
*


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 29, 2015)

Just search Facebook for Firewood Helper - Waukee


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea that's how we get most our wood any more, some super farmer wants more ground and trees are in his way. We've cleared 3 building sites in the last 3 years all with in a couple miles of the farm. They were nice acreages too. Kind of a shame


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree Mike, its a shame to see that for 3 more acres.......


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea no doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I agree Mike, its a shame to see that for 3 more acres.......


We spend all our time just keeping the tree lines at bay. Usually leave the ones in the direct fence row, but every 15 years or so, you gotta declare war just to keep the whole place from becoming a jungle. Cedars, Elms, Honey Locust, and Hackberry trees are prolific..
The big Oaks usually get a pass, and the big Hedge trees usually just get some overhanging limbs removed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> View attachment 421521


What's the chances of coupling a cut at Denny's with the Rush City races this year?
Make a long weekend out of it?


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I drove by three piles ablaze just like that yesterday... and it was only about a 50 mile drive.
> Seems cleanin' out fence rows and bare earth farming is all the rage again.
> The lessons of the past are all too soon forgotten.
> *


 damn short memorys,,and many of these same farmers,,grew up in the dust bowl years!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREEDY!!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Yea that's how we get most our wood any more, some super farmer wants more ground and trees are in his way. We've cleared 3 building sites in the last 3 years all with in a couple miles of the farm. They were nice acreages too. Kind of a shame


YEP!!! guy called last year,,about july!!! said I need a grove cleaned out... ok.. but to know this cat,,hes tighter than a violin string, sooooo. I gets to the acreage,,which has long since been deserted,,and ask him the plan..he says,,haul mail as fast as you can,,as the other folks aint movin none to fast!!! dont want no money, just get!! soooo, I grabs the 999, as near all of these,,are close to 32 inch dbh.....and start cutting like mad.. and hauling away also....the two that were taking their time,,were getting mad,,i was taking their wood!!!! muwhahahha. keith said first come, first served!!! pee heads....he said to get them down,,as what I didnt get down, the backhoe would!!! all were white oak,,except for one 46 dbh hackberry!!! took me a month,all by self,,to get em all down,,and gone...there were 23 trees total!! I left the smaller stuff,,for some good friends,,that lived about three miles away. i told them each day what I kept for self,,they took all the rest. and were REALLY happy!!! the one friend, left his small gehl skid with grapple there..damn, what a work saver!!! oh!1 I kept all above 6 inch,,friends got the rest!! final tree,,no shirt,,sweating like a pig,,and drinking copious Gatorade, he comes on the place...shut things down,,hes says, you crazy??? was HOT!! but he said.............................he then said,,you went soooo fast,,you got at least two weeks before hes here!!  I said, im already sweating,,so ill keep going till this ones done...he was laughing! tons of wood out of there!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> We spend all our time just keeping the tree lines at bay. Usually leave the ones in the direct fence row, but every 15 years or so, you gotta declare war just to keep the whole place from becoming a jungle. Cedars, Elms, Honey Locust, and Hackberry trees are prolific..
> The big Oaks usually get a pass, and the big Hedge trees usually just get some overhanging limbs removed.



Thats understandable but you don't clear em with a dozer, pile em up, burn them and not let anyone take the wood do ya? 

Thats what I'm talkin about..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 29, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the chances of coupling a cut at Denny's with the Rush City races this year?
> Make a long weekend out of it?


I would say chances are quite good!! I'll get something on the works.....


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm new to this GTG stuff, where is this one at. I would like to see the races! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Thats understandable but you don't clear em with a dozer, pile em up, burn them and not let anyone take the wood do ya?
> 
> Thats what I'm talkin about..


Nope...
I make the boys throw all the rounds on the big truck while we're flopping and dissecting more. 
When the tops get so under foot you can't work, I holler for one of em to push it all out of the way with the loader, and we start all over again..
If a neighbor wants it done, I drop all the trees, and top em'. We pick the logs out and haul them away, then push up the rest to burn..
Unless I know of someone who needs the smalls... Then we take em right down to 3" or so.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I'm new to this GTG stuff, where is this one at. I would like to see the races!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See??
No..
You must participate..
We have stock classes.. Even vintage classes!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol... Ok I could give it a go with something I got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Lol... Ok I could give it a go with something I got
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You coming to the WKY GTG? 

About to be a good time!


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2015)

Haven't really thought bout that one, what are the dates on that one?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sept 19.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 30, 2015)

That one might be a little hard to get to, I'll probably be chopping silage and working on the combine at that time of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sarah, when is the Rush City races?


----------



## olyman (Apr 30, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Nope...
> I make the boys throw all the rounds on the big truck while we're flopping and dissecting more.
> When the tops get so under foot you can't work, I holler for one of em to push it all out of the way with the loader, and we start all over again..
> If a neighbor wants it done, I drop all the trees, and top em'. We pick the logs out and haul them away, then push up the rest to burn..
> Unless I know of someone who needs the smalls... Then we take em right down to 3" or so.


 the city slicker fireplace dreamers,,would like all that 3 inch and under...........


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 30, 2015)

. Also found this file guide. Belong to anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chet!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have sept 26 for some reason. Can anyone confirm WKY GTG for sure? I have scheduled vacation the wrong weekend if its the 19th.


Mike Gott said:


> Haven't really thought bout that one, what are the dates on that one?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> I have sept 26 for some reason. Can anyone confirm WKY GTG for sure? I have scheduled vacation the wrong weekend if its the 19th.


That weekend is the races in Ft Scott KS.
KY gtg is weekend prior. The 19th.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 30, 2015)

olyman said:


> the city slicker fireplace dreamers,,would like all that 3 inch and under...........



Let's not be dissing us city slickers. We need the small stuff for when the lights go out. And for our fire pits.

Anyone for some somores.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> I have sept 26 for some reason. Can anyone confirm WKY GTG for sure? I have scheduled vacation the wrong weekend if its the 19th.



The date changed from 26th to the 19th to avoid conflict with Ft Scott Kansas


----------



## olyman (Apr 30, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Let's not be dissing us city slickers. We need the small stuff for when the lights go out. And for our fire pits.
> 
> Anyone for some somores.


 most worthy sir,,i was speaking of a certain clintele........................... and they aren't necessarily city slickers, either....


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 30, 2015)

BTW: I refer to my wife as Blondie and not 'Goldie'.

Still getting feedback from Saturday. "Bunch of ner' do wells playing in the mud". And: "Why didn't you tell me it was going to be muddy."

No pleasing her all the time. LOL


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> BTW: I refer to my wife as Blondie and not 'Goldie'.
> 
> Still getting feedback from Saturday. "Bunch of ner' do wells playing in the mud". And: "Why didn't you tell me it was going to be muddy."
> 
> No pleasing her all the time. LOL


Yea! Why didnt you tell me it was going to be muddy!!!!!?????
Thats info we could have used............not that we could anything about it, I guess.


----------



## workshop (Apr 30, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> BTW: I refer to my wife as Blondie and not 'Goldie'.
> 
> Still getting feedback from Saturday. "Bunch of ner' do wells playing in the mud". And: "Why didn't you tell me it was going to be muddy."
> 
> No pleasing her all the time. LOL


Yes, but my wife's name is Goldie.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 30, 2015)

workshop said:


> Yes, but my wife's name is Goldie.



Come the Sam Tip weekend we need to introduce Blondie and Goldie.[emoji6]


----------



## workshop (Apr 30, 2015)

Goldie gets along with anybody. Just her nature, I guess. She'll either be helping Marcy with food prep or running a splitter. She REALLY likes running a splitter.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 1, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> We're pickin up cookies Saturday ,starting 9ish, if any one wants to help. Shouldn't take too long, then get some saws out and play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Change of plans on this; going to start about 2 in the afternoon. Got farm related stuff we just have to attend to in the morning.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2015)

Had a great afternoon on hoskey hill with mark, Ron, jess, and Eric! I think we got 95% of the mess picked up and played a Lil bit!


----------



## Mike Gott (May 2, 2015)

Good deal! Sorry I couldn't make it to help, I did atleast get quite a bit done on my honey to do list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (May 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Had a great afternoon on hoskey hill with mark, Ron, jess, and Eric! I think we got 95% of the mess picked up and played a Lil bit!


Ya, nice and dry here today...............


----------



## Mike Gott (May 2, 2015)

Yes it would of been a beautiful day for a GTG! Let's hope for same type of weather for the charity cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Had a great afternoon on hoskey hill with mark, Ron, jess, and Eric! I think we got 95% of the mess picked up and played a Lil bit!


Had a great time, and weather was perfect! Was good to get outside and get stuff done. It didn't get stuff around the house done though, but that's what Sunday is for........or the rest of the week. Time to go mow.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 3, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Had a great time, and weather was perfect! Was good to get outside and get stuff done. It didn't get stuff around the house done though, but that's what Sunday is for........or the rest of the week. Time to go mow.


Sunday is my mow day as well!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 3, 2015)

Wish Carrie liked all these yellow flowers I planted for her. She said it's time to mow too!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 3, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Wish Carrie liked all these yellow flowers I planted for her. She said it's time to mow too!


I mowed today, too. Clint, I have a bunch of those pretty yellow flowers in my lawn......hard to get rid of.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 3, 2015)

I hear they make good greens steamed with bacon.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 3, 2015)

Never heard that one Kenneth, but I have had fried Dandelions before! Not as bad as a person thinks...


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2015)

I don't like the wine, but with bacon, how can that b bad!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 3, 2015)

Never had it my dad and my grand mother tell about eating dandelion greens in the dry years of the thirties. I have had Lambs quarter it's not bad.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 3, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Wish Carrie liked all these yellow flowers I planted for her. She said it's time to mow too!


I mowed today as well and only had 1 of those flowers. I didn't get off the mower to pick it though. I'm sure there will be more to pick later. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 3, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hear they make good greens steamed with bacon.


Yep the young tender ones do. So does lambs quarter most people say it taste better than spinach!


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 10, 2015)

One of the remarkable things about the Iowa GTG.
I was able to drive by three casinos on the way to/from and Blondie was too tired to stop and play![emoji6]


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 17, 2015)

. Gettin started for next year,about 3 loads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jul 18, 2015)

Aw..... No more mud bogging.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Jul 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> . Gettin started for next year,about 3 loads
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice...... Thanks for hosting


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks good Mark. Hope you weren't spreading that yesterday!! Unless you're in a nice A/C-ed cab then no problem. Getting a little brutal out the past few days. I'm ready for fall and to start cutting!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 18, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Looks good Mark. Hope you weren't spreading that yesterday!! Unless you're in a nice A/C-ed cab then no problem. Getting a little brutal out the past few days. I'm ready for fall and to start cutting!!


Couldnt agree more!!!!!!


----------



## jetmd (Jul 18, 2015)

Hope to see you again at the next GTG, you guys put on a Great event!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 18, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Hope to see you again at the next GTG, you guys put on a Great event!


Thanks, Chet. We certainly have fun doing it. Would like to have the time to attend more of the gatherings and GTG's.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 19, 2015)

Driveway looks good!!  

Can't wait to see that beautiful property in Iowa again next year!


----------



## stihlx8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Like that avatar, Chet


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 19, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Like that avatar, Chet


I had the same thought......looks like a REAL lumberjack!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 26, 2015)

It does so have spark!




Got this from (?) at Chelsea who reported it had no spark.

Well it do now and warrants further investigation.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn blue coil died. Almost got it running and then nothing. [emoji35]


----------

